# Naruto Chapter 534 Discussion Thread



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 30, 2011)

Predict! Remember to stay on topic. . .  or else. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 30, 2011)

Chouji's rampage.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

Choji goes kakashi mode and defeats Asuma


----------



## Deadway (Mar 30, 2011)

The entire chapter was dedicated to team 10, Asuma dies next chapter 99.99%. Chapter ends with Kakuzu and Tenten facing off lol.


----------



## Synn (Mar 30, 2011)

Asuma's soul will be freed when Shikamaru tells him the name of his "King".


----------



## Judecious (Mar 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> Asuma's soul will be freed when Shikamaru tells him the name of his "King".



That will be touching, but doesn't choji have to show his new moves first


----------



## Synn (Mar 30, 2011)

Judecious said:


> That will be touching, but doesn't choji have to show his new moves first



Well, he can show his new moves first since Asuma can't die... 

But I'm looking forward to a touching finale for Asuma, whether it's with his students, or with the mention of Kurenai and his newborn child.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 30, 2011)

*Chapter 534 Prediction*:   Goodbye Sensei

Chouji unleashes his full power and stops Asuma.   Team 10 says their final goodbyes.   After he disappears, Chouji collapses from exhaustion.

Meanwhile, Hizashi and Hiashi continues their confrontation and Hiashi tells his brother the changes that has happened.


----------



## vered (Mar 30, 2011)

asuma gets defeated and hopefully we'll see the fan in action against kakuzu.
i also hope for some kages action or maybe perhaps the return of madara,kabuto,zetsu naruto perhaps?sasuke seems out of the question for the moment.


----------



## Yuna (Mar 30, 2011)

Kishimoto goes trolltastic and has Tenten take out the rest of Kakuzu's masks using the Banana Fan.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 30, 2011)

White Zetsu Clone Army probably are in this chapter...don't remember the last time they weren't in a chapter. 

Team 10 fight is concluded and the start of Dan's fight begins.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 30, 2011)

chouji beats asuma and tenten beats kakuzu


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 30, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> chouji beats asuma and tenten beats kakuzu



This sentence says it all ^^


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 30, 2011)

Chouji and Kakashi solo the Edo army.


----------



## MCHammerdad (Mar 30, 2011)

I look at the first few panels, see choji and his shit friends, then perhaps go look up some porn. IDK I just think their fights are crap and they should realistically all be dead by now.

Scratch the porn, I'll play some Naruto on the Xbox and laugh at choji, ino, and shikimaru's untouched characters for the last 4 months.


----------



## Penance (Mar 30, 2011)

I predict wrap up of 10, then Kakuzu stuffs...


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 30, 2011)

Wrap up the Asuma fight and move onto Kakashi's division and there fight against the  6 Swords + Pakura and Gari hopefully we will see Sakura and Lee in action and also I am hoping we see Naruto start making a move into this war as the plot has got a bit stagnant


----------



## 24 Hours (Mar 30, 2011)

A random page of Naruto and KB. 
A panel of Tenten using bashoshen (?) and destroys another heart of Kakuzu, Kakuzu faces her, Darui & Tenten VS Kakuzu 
Asuma gets owned by team 10. 
Ino faints away, not due to uselessness, but due to use too much of chakra. 
Random panel of Kabuto saying "WTF, Kishi, y u no gud guiz diez" 
Go back to Darui & Tenten VS Kakuzu


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 30, 2011)

Chouji rapes everyone


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Mar 30, 2011)

team 10 finish off asuma, and another fodder fight starts


----------



## Nic (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm guessing this will be the final chapter focusing on Asuma fighting the three.  i don't expect anyone else to be shown.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 31, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> chouji beats asuma and tenten beats kakuzu



No way they can do it alone


----------



## KillerFlow (Mar 31, 2011)

Next week marks the fourth chapter since this battle started, and if the pattern of four chapters per battle continues, then its safe to say Asuma will move on next chapter and we'll probably switch to the Hyuuga fight or Kakuzu.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2011)

Asuma will fall at chapters end, which means nothing awesome will transpire for at least two weeks. 

Hopefully the Kages are up next; Sandaime Tsuchikage, Muu-sama, that is.


----------



## Alien (Mar 31, 2011)

I want to see Kakashi already. I'd be slightly butthurt if the rest of his fight against the 7 swordsmen was off-panel 

oh and what Nic's bitch said


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey are we gonna get a new chapter in a few days? Last time I checked I thought this week's a little different due to last week's delay. 4th and 7th were the release dates... So we may get one more chapter this weekend?


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 31, 2011)

It's bye bye Asuma and a switch to the next battlefield wherever it may be. Hopefully Onoki vs Muu.


----------



## jux (Mar 31, 2011)

As impressive as Chouji was, Ino was the one who surprised me the most this chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 31, 2011)

Judecious said:


> No way they can do it alone



choujis butterfly tech will beat asuma and kakuzu is running from weakling so expect tenten to beat him


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2011)

Tenten is definitely going to defeat Kakuzu; Rikudou's mighty fan of awesome will give her the needed power.

He can utilize all elements, well so can she.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 31, 2011)

IF the next few chapters are still on Division One:

Within the next one or two chapters, Asuma will be defeated... Hopefully Chouji and Chouza won't be hurt.

Tenten may be helping out with the Kakuzu battle with Izumo, Kotetsu and Darui. This chapter is sort of foreshadowing this possibility, showing that she's aware and looking at the ongoing battle of this group.

Chouza and Dan. Back-up needed? Will Tsunade come?

Hiashi and Hizashi: What's going on with them? Will Neji and Hinata come forth as well? Are they even on this part of the battlefield?

After these, Division One's battles should come to a close.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 31, 2011)

Asuma will definitely die next chapter, with Kakuzu following 1 to 2 chapters later. Afterwards I expect Deidara to be freed and fly with the other surrounding Edo's towards Kakashi's division. We see his rampage, and all swordsmen save Mangetsu and Fuguki are defeated along with Gari and Pakura. Then Kabuto's new ambush squad arrives and shit gets real.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 31, 2011)

Better switch back to Kimi soon.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm predicting mostly a flashback chapter

-Chouji trounces Asuma, much to the shame/horror of Asuma fans

[Flashback]

-Flashback reveals that during timeskip, Asuma and Chouji trained privately for a time 

- Chouji attained the ability to use Butterfly Mode without pills while training with Asuma (hence Asuma's confidence in him) 

- After reverting, we get some panels of Asuma congratulating him, chouji appreciative, but stating he doesn't like going into that form because it makes him so hungry afterwards

[End Flashback]

-Chouji reverts calmly, much like in the previous flashback scene, Asuma begins to crumbles away (spirit freed like Sasori's or some garbage) and gives praise to Chouji, calling him a man

- Final encouraging words are given to team 10...again; advice to look after their "Kings" or something and he passes on

- Dan or Kakuzu do something significant towards the end and Team 10 focuses their attention that way

- Team 10 Heads confidently towards next target (either Dan or Kakuzu) and ends there


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 1, 2011)

"*Checkmate formation: INO-SHIKA-CHOU*" 

_Team ten uses one final assault on their sensei..
impressing him while learning the truth about the BABY!!
thus setting his soul free or be sealed by a relative of Sunagakure's Maki..._

*Ino: Shinranshin no jutsu*
INO tries to hold asuma and forces him to drop the trench knife...
Kabuto realizes the situation and tries to switch Asuma into a mindless zombie
INo is having difficulty because of Asuma's fading mind..

*Shikamaru: Shadow Claw no jutsu*
a giant shadow claw from underground grabs Asuma just before
 Ino's jutsu was overcomed..
thus giving an opening for Chouji...

*Chouji: heaven's knuckles no jutsu* 
Asuma while struggling receives a death punch from Winx club Chouji..


----------



## Aiku (Apr 2, 2011)

I predict TenTen defeating Kakuzu.


----------



## Ferno (Apr 2, 2011)

Asuma defeated and focus either turns to Gaara or Kakuzu; hopefully not the latter as I don't want later chapters to catch the battle midway with the previous Kages due to any Kakuzu bullshit, unless he does something epic like dig Hidan out.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 2, 2011)

My prediction:

-battle ends, Chouji looks towards Chouza, thinking "thanks, dad "
-focus returns to Gaara who looks his father, thinking "fucks, dad "


----------



## OmegaEnd (Apr 2, 2011)

It's about to get DBZ! What else? =)


----------



## Judecious (Apr 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Better switch back to Kimi soon.



Focus on this first, we can't go back to him unless Lee or JUGO SHOW UP.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

Their gonna need back up now too.


----------



## Bild (Apr 2, 2011)

I predict I'll read next chapter listening to this while "Butterfly" Chouji (redundancy at its best) is fighting:


----------



## jso (Apr 2, 2011)

Butterfly Chouji gonna pummel the FUCK outta Asuma :ho


----------



## Bild (Apr 2, 2011)

jso said:


> Butterfly Chouji gonna pummel the FUCK outta Asuma :ho


Of course he will, and "Always" is going to make it so much better.


----------



## Vort (Apr 3, 2011)

Predictions: 

- Asuma will be defeated (hopefully with minimal flashbacks) and his soul put to rest.
- Depending on how long it takes to put Asuma down, we may get to see Dan and/or Kakazu do some more damage.
- The scene will jump to either Onoki vs Muu or Gaara vs his dad.



Alien said:


> I want to see Kakashi already. *I'd be slightly butthurt* if the rest of his fight against the 7 swordsmen was off-panel



You won't be the only one...


----------



## Olympian (Apr 3, 2011)

I can almost bet Asuma wont die in the next chapter. 

Well`see. I would like to see if Ten had something to do with kazuku or not, as well.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 3, 2011)

Alien said:


> I want to see Kakashi already. I'd be slightly butthurt if the rest of his fight against the 7 swordsmen was off-panel
> 
> oh and what Nic's bitch said



I agree, that fight was the best of the war so going back would bring more interest.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 3, 2011)

I predict that Kakuzu either gets off-paneled or embarrassed by TenTen


----------



## Friday (Apr 4, 2011)

TenTen takes down one of Kakuzu's hearts.

Chouji punches Asuma to the ground.

Asuma reassembles (surprisingly) and says "I'm so proud."

Dan uses his ghost technique.

One of the above theories WILL happen.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww ok thanks, will just have to be patient and hope to be pleasantly surprised like last week then


----------



## Bart (Apr 4, 2011)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

Hopefully some development after the battle with Asuma :WOW


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2011)

Alien said:


> I want to see Kakashi already. I'd be slightly butthurt if the rest of his fight against the 7 swordsmen was off-panel
> 
> oh and what Nic's bitch said



wont happen off panel but other fight have to happen before we go back


----------



## takL (Apr 4, 2011)

the preview page of the wsj released today says along the lines of

"Gaar to fight a pitched battle with his father!!!
What does the father tell him?!!"


----------



## Deadway (Apr 4, 2011)

takL said:


> the preview page of the wsj released today says along the lines of
> 
> "Gaar to fight a pitched battle with his father!!!
> What does the father tell him?!!"



Good shit, I want to see another kage battle royale.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 4, 2011)

takL said:


> the preview page of the wsj released today says along the lines of
> 
> "Gaar to fight a pitched battle with his father!!!
> What does the father tell him?!!"



This is probably not next chapter but one down the road.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 4, 2011)

takL said:


> the preview page of the wsj released today says along the lines of
> 
> "Gaar to fight a pitched battle with his father!!!
> What does the father tell him?!!"



So if we are lucky the last three pages switch to Gaara's battlefield.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 4, 2011)

takL said:


> the preview page of the wsj released today says along the lines of
> 
> "Gaar to fight a pitched battle with his father!!!
> What does the father tell him?!!"



Now this is what we've all been waiting for. The historic battle of illustrious Kage. Looks like Kishimoto has finally realized it's time to put his characters into the shit.  No doubt it will be on epic scales.


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 4, 2011)

If we are going to be moving to Gaara's group soon it probably won't be until ch. 535. Somewhere in the middle or the last two or three pages of the chapter.


----------



## jso (Apr 4, 2011)

Regardless of whether or not Gaara shows up in the next issue or the week after, it's good to know he's next up (Y) I wonder if that means Tsuchikage is also going to be bundled in? I guess that means Kakuzu will have a longer off-panel fight for the most part compared to the concentrated chapters most others are getting?


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 4, 2011)

Please just let Sasuke or Naruto show up, the side char are starting to bore me.  No offense to fans, but these Edo battles seem stupid now, at first i was on the bandwagon but after the last few defeats I'm just over it.  I don't care about hyping up the good guys...by shitting on the past


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2011)

takL said:


> the preview page of the wsj released today says along the lines of
> 
> "Gaar to fight a pitched battle with his father!!!
> What does the father tell him?!!"



that is good probably this will happen the chapter after this one or an the end of the next chapter


----------



## Bild (Apr 4, 2011)

takL said:


> the preview page of the wsj released today says along the lines of
> 
> "Gaar to fight a pitched battle with his father!!!
> What does the father tell him?!!"


Thx for the preview.


----------



## kagegak (Apr 4, 2011)

i predict.................choji


----------



## Khazzar (Apr 4, 2011)

Chouji rapes!


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 4, 2011)

I predict we will know Asuma's baby name pek cute baby is cute 



takL said:


> the preview page of the wsj released today says along the lines of
> 
> "Gaar to fight a pitched battle with his father!!!
> What does the father tell him?!!"


Thanks.

Gaara and Temari vs. their father will be interesting. I wonder if we are going to see another Konoha's shinobi in 4th division.


----------



## k2nice (Apr 4, 2011)

i predict that the chouji fight will be a similar case as to what happened to kakashi's fight. Gaara or kakuzu will be taken out


----------



## Klue (Apr 4, 2011)

Gaara's father will show nothing new; I bet my virgin ass on it.


----------



## kevkashi (Apr 4, 2011)

Enter: Kakashi's rampage


----------



## Bild (Apr 4, 2011)

Khazzar said:


> Chouji rapes!


Then he'll die of Ninja AIDS like Itachi. 



Klue said:


> Gaara's father will show nothing new; *I bet my virgin ass* on it.


You might too.


----------



## sadino (Apr 5, 2011)

I predict someone taking it up in the ass.


----------



## azurelegance (Apr 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> Gaara's father will show nothing new; I bet my virgin ass on it.



... I see what you did there


----------



## Deadway (Apr 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> Gaara's father will show nothing new; I bet my virgin ass on it.



Watch his dad just be able to use sand better then Gaara...


----------



## Faustus (Apr 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> Gaara's father will show nothing new; I bet my virgin ass on it.



Gaara's dad has shown *nothing* so far, thus anything he'll show will be new for us


----------



## poiuy (Apr 5, 2011)

more tenten feats.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 5, 2011)

Any chance of early spoilers??? Since a preview is already out... Hehehe

Is Kishi moving on to Division 4 before finishing up the division 1 fights, just like Kakashi's rampage? Hmmm I can definitely see the reasons why he's doing this of that's what happens but wow in division one there're still Kakuzu, Dan and Hizashi to tackle. Fair enough since division two has the 7 Swordsmen, Pakura and the bomb blast guy, and the ambush squad has Kimi and Chiyo. Hmmmm looks like I won't get my Tenten fix afterall! LOL


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 5, 2011)

Just give us Sasuke or Naruto already, I've had enough of Team 10.  And this whole war, edo tensei's are a joke.


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 5, 2011)

As long as it's not a chapter consisting mostly of team 10 flashbacks I really don't mind. I've actually quite enjoyed reading about the rookies fighting.


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2011)

K?rin said:


> Just give us Sasuke or Naruto already, I've had enough of Team 10.  And this whole war, edo tensei's are a joke.



Actually I'm quite sick of naruto and sasuke, booooring


----------



## Selva (Apr 5, 2011)

I want either Naruto or Sauce (preferably both) to show up. I won't mind Kabuto or Madara. Just anyone to get the plot moving


----------



## Bild (Apr 5, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Any chance of early spoilers??? Since a preview is already out... Hehehe


The preview is from last chapter, officially released on stores/street this week.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 5, 2011)

Bild said:


> The preview is from last chapter, officially released on stores/street this week.



Actually it's from the WSJ site


----------



## Bild (Apr 5, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Actually it's from the WSJ site


I stand corrected.  No early spoilers anyway.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 5, 2011)

Starr said:


> Actually I'm quite sick of naruto and sasuke, booooring



Really, I rather see Naruto or Sasuke fight, Edos are boring to me....  Unless a good guy dies, I really don't care about the fight


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Apr 5, 2011)

If we go back to the Kage fights then I'll be happy, I'm sick to death of Asuma and Team 10 now it's just...boring. Who _really _cares about Chouji when we saw his pep-talk-to-victory phase in Part 1 against Jiroubo?

The only thing that'd please me more than going back to the Kage battle would be if we suddenly jumped over to the Jinchuuriki and/or Itachi and/or Nagato.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 5, 2011)

Prediction time: Team 10 vs. Asuma fight ends and Kakuzu also gets sealed. Then at the end of the chapter we see Gaara and Onoki preparing to take on the Kages.

Or at least that's how I hope it will be ;D


----------



## vered (Apr 5, 2011)

i hope we'll see some of the edo kages fight this coming chapter.maybe the jins as well.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 5, 2011)

I want to see my Itachi now.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2011)

Starr said:


> Actually I'm quite sick of naruto and sasuke, booooring



i am the the opposite i am bored of the side characters already i want naruto and sasuke back. cause i have gotten bored of the war.


----------



## Addy (Apr 5, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> i am the the opposite i am bored of the side characters already i want naruto and sasuke back. cause i have gotten bored of the war.



i bored of the side characters that have been shown. show me some raikage vs something or itachi and nagato.

as for sasuke and naruto, just show EMS's new design and then they can die or something


----------



## Turrin (Apr 5, 2011)

I wouldn't get your hopes up for Edo Jinchuuriki, Nagato, Itachi, or Edo Kages any time soon. Probably this chapter will end with Asuma being defeated and than we'll ether go to Tenten, Kotetsu, Izumo, and Darui vs Kakuzu, Haishi vs Haizashi [with Hinata and Neiji getting in on the action], back to Mifune's group versus Kimmi and Chiyo, or if were really lucky maybe we'll see Dan vs Chouza or Kakashi on his rampage. 

Probably all these other battles will be settled before we go back to the Edo Kages.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 5, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I wouldn't get your hopes up for Edo Jinchuuriki, Nagato, Itachi, or Edo Kages any time soon. Probably this chapter will end with Asuma being defeated and than we'll ether go to Tenten, Kotetsu, Izumo, and Darui vs Kakuzu, Haishi vs Haizashi [with Hinata and Neiji getting in on the action], back to Mifune's group versus Kimmi and Chiyo, or if were really lucky maybe we'll see Dan vs Chouza or Kakashi on his rampage.
> 
> Probably all these other battles will be settled before we go back to the Edo Kages.



at the end of volume 55 he switched divisions after kakashi vs zabuza so theres a good chance hes gonna switch up next chapter since its the last of volume 56.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 5, 2011)

Raikage getting owned by Itachi, yes that would be sexy.

Or Raikage vs Nagato, battle of the cripples.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 5, 2011)

well I have to agree that the whole Asuma vs team10 is dead boring... I mean we already had the goodby's back when asuma died... we know about the king... we know about chouji's resolve to fight from part1.... so why reapeat the same >__<

- I prefer to see naruto and his progress or to see him getting suspicious that yamato is not showing here for such long time... and that previous kinkaku kyuubi mode feeling... getting naruto anxious about what is going on...

- Garra + Onoki vs. other kages....

- mizukage and zetsu... 

well maybe neji and his father reunion (or maybe hiashi vs his brother  to see who is stronger ^^) 

but I dont give a damn about chouji.... hmmmm still I wonder why didnt kabuto summon Konan if she died.... the explosive tags jutsu she used against madara could be a good weapon to fight the war.... so maybe konan is still alive xD since she is the only one from the akatsuki members that was not summoned as edo...


----------



## Judecious (Apr 5, 2011)

Starr said:


> Actually I'm quite sick of naruto and sasuke, booooring



You are so lying right now stacey lol

But it would be better than what we have gotten.


----------



## DiScO (Apr 5, 2011)

sick of Naruto and Sasuke ?

stop lying people ,You know you want them together in bed


----------



## Bild (Apr 5, 2011)

DiScO said:


> sick of Naruto and Sasuke ?
> 
> stop lying people ,You know you want them together in bed


Kishi already did that, I want something new and exciting and hot and sexy and provocative and... 

*Spoiler*: _Naruto & Sasuke together in the bed_


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 5, 2011)

DiScO said:


> sick of Naruto and Sasuke ?
> 
> stop lying people ,You know you want them together in bed



Yeah, I'm really looking forward to see their ideological differences settled in a pillow fight. 


But really, I'd gladly take either one of them over Asuma's team right now.


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 5, 2011)

If tenten does not collapse soon from the lack of chakra because she is using the sword. .. we are going to learn that she is somehow a distant relative of the sage of the six path... after all ..nearly everyone is....


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 5, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> If tenten does not collapse soon from the lack of chakra because she is using the sword. .. we are going to learn that she is somehow a distant relative of the sage of the six path... after all ..nearly everyone is....



Except she isn't using the sword.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 5, 2011)

*^^and neither the fan. she's just holding it...*


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 5, 2011)

She won't be able to use it.


----------



## phloam (Apr 5, 2011)

I think she'll use the fan to accelerate a storm of weaponry. Shuriken Power Gust, that would be nice


----------



## Judecious (Apr 5, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> She won't be able to use it.



Why not? Kishi allowed her to find for a reason.


----------



## Nic (Apr 5, 2011)

I know it's going to be a Shikamaru filled chapter, but please Kishi, give us Tobi, Naruto, or Sasuke this chapter.   Heck, go back to Kakashi.


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2011)

Judecious said:


> You are so lying right now stacey lol
> 
> But it would be better than what we have gotten.



what the f-

okay I may be lying just a lil' bit


----------



## Shanan (Apr 5, 2011)

I know what I DO NOT want to see: any more "sub-kyuubi" people. It's like, Naruto got HALF the Kyuubi's chakra but wait a little bit goes to Kinkaku and oh but wait there's a fodder filler character (I forgot everything about him really) who gets some Kyuubi. Possibly someone else I'm forgetting.

If Kishi's main message throughout this entire series turns out to be "There's a little Kyuubi in all of us" I will cry...


----------



## Bild (Apr 5, 2011)

Nic said:


> I know it's going to be a Shikamaru filled chapter, but please Kishi, give us Tobi, Naruto, or Sasuke this chapter.   Heck, go back to Kakashi.


Tobi died many years (IRL) ago.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 5, 2011)

I wish for the small, non plot-advancing fights to be over, but as it is...

I predict the chapter to still be mostly of Team 10 and Asuma, but there may be another character (such as Gaara like the preview suggests or Kakashi) either way nothing of much importance will happen; just angst and fighting.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd be pretty shocked if Asuma makes it through this chapter. I expect it to switch to Kakuzu afterwards, though I certainly wouldn't mind a scene change to another division. And please Kishi, PLEASE give Hizashi some unique badass jutsu. He needs one, like, badly.

P.S; Anyone know when the Akamaru Jump break is? Thinking the cliffhanger for that will be Kakashi's rampage starting for real.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 5, 2011)

i am not even excited to think that we might have another chouji chapter


----------



## ~Link~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Fuck Choji unless he becomes a bad ass this chapter. 



I hope we go back to Kakashi, Naruto, Sasuke, Madara or hell, even Gaara.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 5, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Why not? Kishi allowed her to find for a reason.


Not with a chakra capacity like hers.


----------



## Undead (Apr 5, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Not with a chakra capacity like hers.


We don't even have a clear level of her chakra pool. I don't expect her to be bijuu sized or anything like that, but we can't count her out in using it just yet since we don't know what her limits are. For all we know she can last as long as Darui.


----------



## Penance (Apr 5, 2011)

Starr said:


> what the f-
> 
> okay I may be lying just a lil' bit



Oho...


----------



## Addy (Apr 5, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> We don't even have a clear level of her chakra pool. I don't expect her to be bijuu sized or anything like that, but we can't count her out in using it just yet since we don't know what her limits are. For all we know she can last as long as Darui.



darui used two weapons. he was tired from the first one. he did not show any type of strain from the second one.

tenten used the fan once and did not make any remark on it draining chakra like darui did when he first used it.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Not with a chakra capacity like hers.



It's always funny when people make up their own rules for how things should opperate in this manga, forgetting that Kishimoto is the one in control. 

As Jud said, she found the weapon for a reason. To mention some things people here are not considering. Darui was wielding 3 of the weapons and was still able to continue fighting ( Bear in mind he had been using a series of Jutsus before hand which would drain his chakra). There's also the possibility that the weapons do not consume equal amounts of chakra, or that the fans overall power of is dependant on the user so that the attacks are weaker as opposed to draining her quickly.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 5, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Not with a chakra capacity like hers.



So? Kishi gave her the fan because she will use it

who said she even had shitty chakra to begin with? Plus darui was able to wield more than 2 and no one complained.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 5, 2011)

Judecious said:


> *So?* Kishi gave her the fan because she will use it
> 
> who said she even had shitty chakra to begin with? Plus darui was able to wield more than 2 and no one complained.


On the contrary, my friend, it's not just _so_, it means she could use it once and then pass out.


----------



## Bild (Apr 5, 2011)

For what is worth, her databook stats put her at 2 in stamina: http://leafninja.com/fullbio.php?p=TenTen; though I reckon those stats are to be taken with a grain of salt. Moreover, like others have said, since the manga isn't over yet, many things aren't set in stone yet.


----------



## Penance (Apr 5, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> On the contrary, my friend, it's not just _so_, it means she could use it once and then pass out.



...the fan is hers, now...


----------



## Klue (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm betting when time comes for Kishi to focus on the Kages, Kabuto will force one of the Kages to summon all of the ones we have yet to see as of today.


----------



## Bild (Apr 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'm betting when time comes for Kishi to focus on the Kages, Kabuto will force one of the Kages to summon all of the ones we have yet to see as of today.


That would be indeed nice to happen. Though, inevitably a thread would pop up asking _"Why didn't Kabuto summon the previous Hokages?_ _"_, because you know that's how NF rolls.


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 5, 2011)

Been awhile since I've been able to post on here. MY PREDICTION FOR LAST WEEK WAS TOTALLY RIGHT! BOOYAH

I hoped the chouj would grow his chicken wings again and bam.
It was just a matter of time before all the old cool things came back fullswing.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'm betting when time comes for Kishi to focus on the Kages, Kabuto will force one of the Kages to summon all of the ones we have yet to see as of today.



^This, pretty much what I've been hoping for. The other 4 Shodaime must have been BAMF's on par with Hashirama himself...and hopefully one of the previous Raikage is a Ranton master (since Darui seems limited to just Laser Circus).


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Apr 5, 2011)

next chapter focus on hachibi,naruto,ten ten. 8 9 and 10 In one chapter with almost no attacks by ten ten mostly talking. END OF CHAPTER. I will accept green reps if I am right or just a simple hey nice prediction


----------



## redneuro (Apr 5, 2011)

anyone else feelin that Dan is gonna tear shit up? I hope so...

If Darui vs. Dan happens, i think that would make up for the boringness of previous chapters


----------



## MS81 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dan is gonna go ghost on muthafuckas!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 5, 2011)

Danny Phantom, yeah!


----------



## Mang-Kun (Apr 5, 2011)

534 most likely will be filled with Chouji vs Asuma but I hope something surprising happen in the end of chapter.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 5, 2011)

I predict either Buttefly Chouji + Ino and Shikamaru defeating Asuma and  ending the Team 10 fight or something entirely different. But I am certain that this will be the chapter that'll mark the beginning of the end of this fight.

And then we'll be left with Hizashi, Dan and that BAMF of Kakuzu.



Klue said:


> I'm betting when time comes for Kishi to focus on the Kages, Kabuto will force one of the Kages to summon all of the ones we have yet to see as of today.



Overkill! 

And what if Kabuto decides to make Sandaime Raikage and Nidaime Mizukage  leave the desert and head somewhere else while only Muu and Yondaime Kakekage stay to fight Oonoki and Gaara? That would continue with the fated match-ups this war is having so far.

It's a possibility.



Skywalker said:


> Danny Phantom, yeah!


----------



## Penance (Apr 5, 2011)

MS81 said:


> Dan is gonna go ghost on muthafuckas!!!



It's gonna be like Tobi's ghost mode...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

i think A and Bees father and Dan will make their way to Tsunade and A to fight them zombies seem to be fighting people connected to them. plus A and Tsunade should fight strong and impact opponents like gaara and onoki.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 6, 2011)

Prediction: Wrap up team ten, some shots of Dan, and then ends with Gaara's division. 

The one thing I'm enjoying and hating about this war is Edo Tensei. It leaves open the possibility of Kishi having Kabuto summon characters we have yet to see. Like some others from the Senju clan or even an Uzumaki.


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2011)

ohana apeared.gave the toc and soon she will give the spoilers.


----------



## runsakurarun (Apr 6, 2011)

We're expecting 2 chaps. this week, right?


----------



## Nic (Apr 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'm betting when time comes for Kishi to focus on the Kages, Kabuto will force one of the Kages to summon all of the ones we have yet to see as of today.


meh no point for that since none are important enough for that feat unlike Naruto or a possible confrontation with Madara or Sasuke.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 6, 2011)

runsakurarun said:


> We're expecting 2 chaps. this week, right?


No         .


----------



## Penance (Apr 6, 2011)

Hrm...Naruto goes to check shit out?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 6, 2011)

Hrm. Babelfish says: Team 10. Naruto and Bee maybe? Iruka. 

If Naruto enters the fray this early, we can forget any good guys dying in this war.


----------



## Penance (Apr 6, 2011)

He might fight the Jinnys...


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 6, 2011)

Iruka?

Oh fucking hell.


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2011)

naruto is back so it seems.a mention of killerbee.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, he is finally back


----------



## Nimander (Apr 6, 2011)

If I read shit right, InoShikaCho finally end their fight with Asuma, Naruto finally notices that something's going on outside and either goes outside or gets sidetracked by someone before doing so, and we also cut to Iruka.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

so naruto is in this chapter


----------



## Judecious (Apr 6, 2011)

Nimander said:


> If I read shit right, InoShikaCho finally end their fight with Asuma, Naruto finally notices that something's going on outside and either goes outside or gets sidetracked by someone before doing so, and we also cut to Iruka.



Iruka?  Why the hell is he there.


----------



## Penance (Apr 6, 2011)

^Probably fighting...


----------



## Nic (Apr 6, 2011)

thank you, a main character making an appearance, finally.  Will wait for trans though since i have a hard time believing he already joined the fray.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

i best i can get from the google translation is naruto notices something and lies that he needs the restroom to check it out or something.


----------



## Unknown (Apr 6, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Iruka?  Why the hell is he there.



To do the same thing as the old man of the Kumo that knew about Kinkaku and Ginkaku..., or like the old Genin on Konoha..., make us laught.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

maybe iruka is there to keep naruto from leaving?


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2011)

Have we even seen Iruka perform any jutsu ever?


----------



## Cjones (Apr 6, 2011)

Koi said:


> Have we even seen Iruka perform any jutsu ever?



Nope.

And only 1 in a filler.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Apr 6, 2011)

I knew naruto and bee would be in it now i gotta see if im right about ten ten


----------



## Judecious (Apr 6, 2011)

Nic said:


> thank you, a main character making an appearance, finally.  Will wait for trans though since i have a hard time believing he already joined the fray.



I so want Naruto vs Nagato+Itachi


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> Nope.
> 
> And only 1 in a filler.



.. 

Wonder how he's gonna get out of this one.


----------



## runsakurarun (Apr 6, 2011)

Could it be Zombie Mizuki vs Iruka?


















RIP Iruka


----------



## Judecious (Apr 6, 2011)

runsakurarun said:


> Could it be Zombie Mizuki vs Iruka?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol

Isn't mizuki still alive


----------



## Nimander (Apr 6, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I so want Naruto vs Nagato+Itachi



I'd love to see either this happen, or Naruto+Bee vs. a few Jinchuuriki.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 6, 2011)

well what I got from the spoiler was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that chouji messes up asuma and he prices his student... and later ends up defeated with shikamaru and the chakra sword/daggers that asuma uses... next we move to naruto who noticed that accident with kinkaku...here is a comedy part... where naruto wants to dash and asks bee for a way to a bathroom... and here is somehing about dolpin teacher XD (yeah love google trans ) which could be iruka... but no idea if he is on battlefield or outside that island...




better to wait for normal summary translation XD


----------



## MYJC (Apr 6, 2011)

runsakurarun said:


> Could it be Zombie Mizuki vs Iruka?



I could be wrong but I don't think Mizuki died. 

I'm thinking Iruka vs. his parents.


----------



## Penance (Apr 6, 2011)

MYJC said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think Mizuki died.
> 
> I'm thinking Iruka vs. his parents.



Hrm...that could be...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

maybe some zombies were sent to kohona to destroy it. cause he does not seem like the type to be fighting in the war


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Apr 6, 2011)

naruto vs nagato and 6 other pain bodies and itachi, danzou and kabutomaru and orochimaru. 

First he talks to them all and they all want to die by naruto's hands except the latter 2 so he yellow flashes and controls kyuubi thus spamming a couple black energy balls after he defeats everyone and sends orochimaru back to hell again Naruto and kabutomaru are face to face and he says I've been waiting for our fight so I can test my new body naruto


----------



## Nic (Apr 6, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I so want Naruto vs Nagato+Itachi


Don't know how long of a fight that would be considering Hanzo was able to somewhat break out of Kabuto's control, so I would expect those two to do so as well.


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2011)

so now the guards will be fodder for naruto new power?


----------



## Judecious (Apr 6, 2011)

Nic said:


> Don't know how long of a fight that would be considering Hanzo was able to somewhat break out of Kabuto's control, so I would expect those two to do so as well.



Kabuto was thinking of shutting their personality so I can see him doing that for those two.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

okay so iruka and shinos dad are there as bodyguards to stop naruto from escaping. hope naruto does not listen and takes them out. but hachibi was not fooled like bee. bee may fight naruto to keep him from escaping.


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2011)

Awh man, I like Shino's dad.  I would have loved to see him on the battlefield.


----------



## geminis (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm predicting Iruka to be a sleeper double agent working under Kabuto since Orochimaru's invasion of konoha. 

Heard it here first.


----------



## Nic (Apr 6, 2011)

yeah good luck having anyone stop Naruto from getting involved.  I see two scenarios unfolding here.  Either 1, Naruto beats the guards next chapter and goes in to the frey, or a couple ET zombies arrive on site and Naruto ends up having to fight.  Either way, he'll be joining the fight.


----------



## Penance (Apr 6, 2011)

vered said:


> so now the guards will be fodder for naruto new power?



Maybe his Shadow Clone Shawshank Escape Jutsu...(Worked for Yamato...)


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

about time hope he does not fall for trickd like he did when kabuto first attacked and aoba and yamato tricked him from participating.


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2011)

Where IS Naruto at the moment, though?  I mean.. he's probably not anywhere near where he'd even want to be, if he were to join the fight.


----------



## Nic (Apr 6, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> okay so iruka and shinos dad are there as bodyguards to stop naruto from escaping. hope naruto does not listen and takes them out. but hachibi was not fooled like bee. bee may fight naruto to keep him from escaping.


That would be an awesome fight.  Too bad it's unlikely to happen.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Apr 6, 2011)

Well this is certainly an unexpected surprise, I was so sure that we wouldn't be seeing Naruto for at least 3 or 4 more chapters. It'll be interesting to see what happens next - will Naruto listen to reason and wait or will he jump right into the mix? I choose the latter


----------



## Cjones (Apr 6, 2011)

So Shikaku and Inoichi are at HQ.

Choza and Haishi are on the field. 

Shibi is protecting Naruto. That's 5 of the rookies parents. I wonder if Tsume is with Shibi.


----------



## VoDe (Apr 6, 2011)

Koi said:


> Where IS Naruto at the moment, though?  I mean.. he's probably not anywhere near where he'd even want to be, if he were to join the fight.



Isn't he in the Island Tortoise thing, and that is in the HQ now?


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2011)

..You know, I wonder what's gonna be up with Chouji if/when he exits butterfly mode, being that he didn't have to eat the red pill.   Hopefully he doesn't suffer too many ill effects, because now is not the time.


----------



## Nic (Apr 6, 2011)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> Well this is certainly an unexpected surprise, I was so sure that we wouldn't be seeing Naruto for at least 3 or 4 more chapters. It'll be interesting to see what happens next - will Naruto listen to reason and wait or will he jump right into the mix? I choose the latter


well it's hard to see Naruto sitting still.  Not only is it not in his character, but he's definitely the strongest fighter out of the alliance.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 6, 2011)

Naruto is finally showing up? Thank god. Now the manga can get interesting again. 

Maybe now with him moving we'll get Sasuke appearing as well. The manga is boring without them. I'm ready for Naruto vs Sasuke 3.


----------



## VoDe (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh fuck yeah, Naruto is going to Nuke some Edos.:33


----------



## Nic (Apr 6, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto is finally showing up? Thank god. Now the manga can get interesting again.
> 
> Maybe now with him moving we'll get Sasuke appearing as well. The manga is boring without them. I'm ready for Naruto vs Sasuke 3.


yeah i agree.  These side character, 2 chapter fights isn't doing it for me either.  Besides storyline always revolves around the main character so i'm glad Kishi and his editors are still keeping focus on Naruto during this whole thing.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2011)

So, it's actually proven Kabuto's "better control" is worthless. And thus it's almost save to say every zombie with some connection will "die" via TnJ/"strong emotions"


----------



## Nimander (Apr 6, 2011)

I've liked this focus on side characters.  The story is obviously approaching it's climax sometime after this war, so this is gonna be it for any side characters as far as their role in the story goes.  And Kishi has done more to expand on the background and history of the Narutoverse since this war has started than he possibly has in all of Part 2.  THIS is the depth that I've waited to see in the story for a long time, and my only complaint is that it took this long for it to be displayed.  

Besides, Naruto isn't gonna have too many battles left in the story anyway.  Possibly one major battle in the war.  His fight against Sasuke (and for all we know, his one big fight in the war and his battle with Sasuke might be the same).  And his fight with Madara, since I seriously see someone else taking out Kabuto.  So I'm not in a hurry to see his battles, because they're definitely going to be in short supply.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 6, 2011)

Have fun trying to stop naruto


----------



## Nimander (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't see all these people saying that Naruto is going to beat up the guards in order to get out.  That's not his style.  He might argue and try to yell them down, but at the most he's probably gonna use KBs to fight them/fend them off while his real body finds some way to get past them or something.  

Naruto REALLY isn't the type to beat up comrades.  Otherwise he would've left Yamato bleeding on the ground when Sakura and Kakashi had gone after Sasuke.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 6, 2011)

Damned Naruto showing up. It was inevitable though. We were spoiled to be free of him for this long. It was a blessing while it lasted.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Apr 6, 2011)

@kouga the war hasnt really been that interesting so far anyways


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 6, 2011)

Depends on what you're looking for in the war. I have rather unique reasons in continued reading. I participate in the KC, so characters getting new feats is great for me. Most any new feat from Naruto wouldn't be allowed though since they'd be too strong to allow.

Even from a regular standpoint though, the war, while not all too interesting, is still better than watching Naruto do most anything.


----------



## mareboro (Apr 6, 2011)

next chapter: 
Naruto goes Kagebunshin no jutsu, leaves a clone and says... yeah, explain it to him and kill him, ill know what you said but I got to fly now.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 6, 2011)

You guys really think Killer Bee is going to just let Naruto leave? Naruto isn't going anywhere for awhile. Not until the Alliance needs help with the Edo Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Nic (Apr 6, 2011)

Nimander said:


> I don't see all these people saying that Naruto is going to beat up the guards in order to get out.  That's not his style.  He might argue and try to yell them down, but at the most he's probably gonna use KBs to fight them/fend them off while his real body finds some way to get past them or something.
> 
> Naruto REALLY isn't the type to beat up comrades.  Otherwise he would've left Yamato bleeding on the ground when Sakura and Kakashi had gone after Sasuke.


well no of course not, but what we can expect is him tricking them into going anyways.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 6, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> You guys really think Killer Bee is going to just let Naruto leave? Naruto isn't going anywhere for awhile. Not until the Alliance needs help with the Edo Jinchuuriki.



Nothing Bee can do can stop naruto.


----------



## Saunion (Apr 6, 2011)

Naruto won't join the fray anytime soon. Not before the alliance is in deep shit.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 6, 2011)

Naruto trying to run away? sounds like the epic part of the war is gonna start. should be a good chapter, I wonder if Naruto's carelessness will cause the 8tails to be captured.......


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 6, 2011)

Naruto wont appear until Nagato starts blowing shit.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Naruto trying to run away? sounds like the epic part of the war is gonna start. should be a good chapter, I wonder if Naruto's carelessness will cause the 8tails to be captured.......



If anything Naruto does leads to the capture of Bee it won't be lack of care, but lack of information.

I wonder what the bad thing is that Naruto senses. Last time it was Kinkaku, but this time there really isn't anything to be sensed.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hell Yeah Naruto is Back! hopefully Sasuke makes a comeback as well.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

A lot of "!" on the battlefield. Things are getting interesting it seems. I wonder what new card Kabuto or Madara have put into play. Curiously both sides, alliance as well as Madara/Kabuto army, seem to be surprised.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Apr 6, 2011)

Naruto needs to sit his ass down and learn THAT jutsu and complete Biju dama rasengan if he goes out there now hes gonna completely forget to train he needs to chill train and master his ability's fully  and then run out there and cause mass chaos in the battlefield


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> Naruto needs to sit his ass down learn THAT jutsu and complete Biju rasengan if he goes out there now hes gonna completely forget



He probably has already completed the bijuu rasengan. Last time we saw him he had almost gotten it right and usually Naruto's moves are unveiled on the battlefield and "that" jutsu is something he only needs for Madara and until he can fight and defeat Madara there's still a good long while.


----------



## ashher (Apr 6, 2011)

Naruto vs B...if kishi gives us that, i'll have one real fangasm. Srsly though, i don't see that happening. And there remains a lot other parts to be played out in this war before naruto can get involved significantly. So he might actually get imprisoned for the time being.


----------



## auem (Apr 6, 2011)

something big is released in battlefield it seems...


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 6, 2011)

So all this time... Naruto hadn't been to the bathroom once? XD

Oh, but I am so happy to see him. I can't imagine him going back to train now that he knows something is amiss, but I can't imagine him fighting the guards - speaking of which, Iruka was such a sneaky, clever choice.  Naruto will definitely try to give them all a slip, but will he succeed?

I hope at least they explain to him what's going on. If only to stall his efforts.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

The only way the guards can stop Naruto is by convincing him. Even without his newfound powers or Sennin Mode he could get past them easily.


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2011)

so sasuke comes in the war after naruto. wonder how sasuke's EMS will match RM? 

asuma's dead. don't give a crap about him 

1 chapter of naruto TNJing iruke as to why he should participate in the war. then naruto comes in the chapter after that or in the same chapter. 

if it goes like that, then:

no team 8 action and development 

no team gai development 

no kakashi rampage


----------



## Judecious (Apr 6, 2011)

I still don't understand why Iruka is here.


----------



## Penance (Apr 6, 2011)

Addy said:


> so sasuke comes in the war after naruto. wonder how sasuke's EMS will match RM?
> 
> asuma's dead. don't give a crap about him
> 
> ...







^Says who?  Naruto can't be everywhere at once.  Oh, wait...


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I still don't understand why Iruka is here.



Isn't it obvious? He's pretty much the only one aside from Kakashi, Yamato, Tsunade and Sakura who Naruto might listen to and who has a chance to convince Naruto to remain on the island. Afterall ever since Naruto mastered Sennin Mode they have no chance of stopping him with force.


----------



## Penance (Apr 6, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Isn't it obvious? He's pretty much the only one aside from Kakashi, Yamato, Tsunade and Sakura who Naruto might listen to and who has a chance to convince Naruto to remain on the island. Afterall ever since Naruto mastered Sennin Mode they have no chance of stopping him with force.



Or at least keep him there long enough for more secondary character fights...


----------



## Nimander (Apr 6, 2011)

At the risk of sounding gay when I say this, skinny Choji is a handsome bastard.  Just saying.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

Penance said:


> Or at least keep him there long enough for more secondary character fights...



It's not as if Naruto would arrive immediately on any battlefield. Or that he would interrupt any fights in which the combattants have a special relationship. Besides I'm sure that the Edo Tensei who'll attack the HQ will arrive before Naruto can leave.


----------



## Kankurette (Apr 6, 2011)

Bugger me, I wondered where Iruka was.

Also, someone is about to get trolled.


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 6, 2011)

Seems shit's starting to get real. 

I wonder what it is that everyone sensed. The Jinchuriki, Sasuke, Madara?


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2011)

Penance said:


> ^Says who?  Naruto can't be everywhere at once.  Oh, wait...



 i would lol if he is now going to the war while they are talking to his clone


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

Ukoku said:


> Seems shit's starting to get real.
> 
> I wonder what it is that everyone sensed. The Jinchuriki, Sasuke, Madara?



Sasuke is unlikely. He has no place on the battlefield right now. If he appears anywhere it'll be at the gates of Konoha.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Apr 6, 2011)

too all who think naruto will run don't forget shikmaru's dad is also apart of the nara clan and can use naruto's shadow to stop his movements


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

Neomaster121 said:


> too all who think naruto will run don't forget shikmaru's dad is also apart of the nara clan and can use naruto's shadow to stop his movements



We're not forgetting it, we're just glossing over it because it's of no consequence. Naruto could easily break out of the shadow bind with main force either in SM or in RM.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmm, it appears that something new has arrived. Even the Zetsus  is going...!. 

Can't wait for Ohana's script.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 6, 2011)

Iruka looks badass O_O Can't wait to see him and his squad fighting :3 They will likely fight, the question is whom? ^^


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 6, 2011)

Naruto wont runn away with force, that was never his style, he will probably get convinced by the others to stay on the island and continue training. I wonder after the Bijuu Rasengan is complete will he learn something new or be brought on the battlefield ?  Maybe we will see different shinobi from Konoha's top clans teaching Naruto their secret techniques


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 6, 2011)

plus a akamichi is there, he can just grow huge an block Naruto from leaving


----------



## Neomaster121 (Apr 6, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> We're not forgetting it, we're just glossing over it because it's of no consequence. Naruto could easily break out of the shadow bind with main force either in SM or in RM.



he wouldn't be able to enter sm mode but rm mode is a different matter


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Naruto wont runn away with force, that was never his style, he will probably get convinced by the others to stay on the island and continue training. I wonder after the Bijuu Rasengan is complete will he learn something new or be brought on the battlefield ?  Maybe we will see different shinobi from Konoha's top clans teaching Naruto their secret techniques



Why would they do that? Naruto can't use their jutsu.

Still I agree. Naruto won't fight his way past them. If he leaves he'll either convince them to step aside or he'll sneak past them.



Neomaster121 said:


> he wouldn't be able to enter sm mode but rm mode is a different matter



If Shikaku kept him immobile he certainly could enter SM.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 6, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> plus a akamichi is there, he can just grow huge an block Naruto from leaving



Naruto could just gently throw him into another continent if he enters SM


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 6, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> If Shikaku kept him immobile he certainly could enter SM.


Not if he is running in circles and flipping his arms all over


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Apr 6, 2011)

Ukoku said:


> Seems shit's starting to get real.
> 
> I wonder what it is that everyone sensed. The Jinchuriki, Sasuke, Madara?



Gedou Mazou 



bearzerger said:


> Sasuke is unlikely. He has no place on the battlefield right now. If he appears anywhere it'll be at the gates of Konoha.



I agree, Sasuke is very unlikely at this moment.  Unless Kishi wants to setup the Itachi/Sasuke fight again, but even that is unlikely IMO.  

Last we saw him was prolly few hours ago manga time, and his eyes were still bandaged and he was in no condition to go anywhere, and is being watched by the white zetsu I believe.  

But if he were to go to konoha, do you think he'd be targeting the two elders while konoha's undefended.  Most of konoha's major players are on that island protecting the two remaining jinchuriki's so Sasuke will have free reign.  



Neomaster121 said:


> too all who think naruto will run don't forget shikmaru's dad is also apart of the nara clan and can use naruto's shadow to stop his movements



good point, however six tailed Kinkaku was able to easily break Shikamaru's shadow mimic.  Even if Shikaku's bind is stronger than his son's, if Naruto were to go into RM mode, I think he should be able to break it off as well.  But they can prolly use it to stop him for a bit, in order to try to convince him.


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2011)

what was the thung that arrived at the battlefieled??and will naruto fight his way through??


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 6, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Why would they do that? Naruto can't use their jutsu.
> 
> Still I agree. Naruto won't fight his way past them. If he leaves he'll either convince them to step aside or he'll sneak past them.
> 
> ...



I dont think Naruto's training is done yet, Kishi said that this was going to be Naruto's longest and last training arc, also i dont think that Naruto will enter the battlefield yet so he must do something while staying on the island.
He can easely learn the secret jutsu of Konoha's clans, maybe the + and - chakra thing will help him master Yin and Yang chakra manipulation that is the basis for the non elemental jutsus , who knows


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't get it - who sealed who with that cloth-binding jutsu (again)? Is it Asuma sealed?


----------



## FearTear (Apr 6, 2011)

Ukoku said:


> I wonder what it is that everyone sensed. The Jinchuriki, Sasuke, Madara?



They see that Naruto is in the next scene, so they're afraid that their day in the limelight is over



Faustus said:


> I don't get it - who sealed who with that cloth-binding jutsu (again)? Is it Asuma sealed?



Maki of the Sand. There's one per division


----------



## best Kage ever (Apr 6, 2011)

vered said:


> what was the thung that arrived at the battlefieled??



lol, maybe it's Madara on his fanfic tank


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2011)

i assume these are the jins since everyone sensed it.so it must be bijuus chakra?


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 6, 2011)

This chapter has the potential to be one of the best since the start of the war. And this is coming from a guy who has been dishing out 10/10s to about 95% of the chapters since 515.

Dat (Manly Butterfly) Choji. 
Dat dying Asuma panel. 
Dat Iruka.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 6, 2011)

vered said:


> i assume these are the jins since everyone sensed it.so it must be bijuus chakra?



They had their chakra taken from them so i doubt that's what everyone is sensing.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 6, 2011)

Sasukes evil chakra x1000 thanks to EMS...

I can only hope haha .


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I dont think Naruto's training is done yet, Kishi said that this was going to be Naruto's longest and last training arc, also i dont think that Naruto will enter the battlefield yet so he must do something while staying on the island.
> He can easely learn the secret jutsu of Konoha's clans, maybe the + and - chakra thing will help him master Yin and Yang chakra manipulation that is the basis for the non elemental jutsus , who knows



It has already been Naruto's longest training arc. And no, he can't learn the secret jutsu of Konoha's clans. They all require either a special chakra or special medicines or techniques which have to be used at birth or shortly afterwards. Bugs, shadow, multisize and dogs are impossible for Naruto.

Naruto learning about Yin and Yang manipulation from Iruka however would be fitting. No matter how powerful RM is, Naruto should get a jutsu which replaces KB in his fighting style. My personal favourite would be Kushina's chains.

Still, I regard the odds of Naruto ever learning such cool moves as rather slim.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 6, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> It has already been Naruto's longest training arc. And no, he can't learn the secret jutsu of Konoha's clans. They all require either a special chakra or special medicines or techniques which have to be used at birth or shortly afterwards. Bugs, shadow, multisize and dogs are impossible for Naruto.
> 
> Naruto learning about Yin and Yang manipulation from Iruka however would be fitting. No matter how powerful RM is, Naruto should get a jutsu which replaces KB in his fighting style. My personal favourite would be Kushina's chains.
> 
> Still, I regard the odds of Naruto ever learning such cool moves as rather slim.



Naruto could learn something from Nara and Akimichi clan members, both clans use Yin and Yang nature manipulation. Hell Jiraiya was able to modify his body,extend his hair,use Shadow based jutsus ........etc so its not impossible for Naruto to learn the basics of their jutsus,then he can create his own. As for Kushina's chakra chains, its something Kekkei Genkai based, i doubt one can learn that


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 6, 2011)

Gosh the spoilers look really amazing! I can't believe Division One is getting so many adversaries!!!! Huh!!! It's really gonna be a long drawn battle!


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Apr 6, 2011)

I?d bet my rinnegan ass that the reason for all those big "!" are the jins or the bijuus themselves. Only something that great would be a reason enough to make good guys and foes on the battlefield leave their confrontation and start to get worried by something else.
And about Iruka... I don?t have a good feeling about this. Who would send him to the hideout where the two reasons for this war are training, unaware of what?s going on outside the temple? Two things, or he?s the biggest plot-twist ever (all that no fighting, and I must say I don?t like him plus I don?t trust him) or he has some big thinks coming for him as advisor and protector...


----------



## Corax (Apr 6, 2011)

I doubt that Madara would use any bijus. They are weak now because he used their chakra to clone 100k Zetsu. This threat is something new or Madara/EMS Sasuke himself.


----------



## Rashman (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess it's time for naruto to know what's going on

Took him long enough lol


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto could learn something from Nara and Akimichi clan members, both clans use Yin and Yang nature manipulation. Hell Jiraiya was able to modify his body,extend his hair,use Shadow based jutsus ........etc so its not impossible for Naruto to learn the basics of their jutsus,then he can create his own. As for Kushina's chakra chains, its something Kekkei Genkai based, i doubt one can learn that



I don't think your logic is sound. On the one hand you say Naruto could learn from Nara and Akimichi even though Naruto doesn't have the special type of chakra or body required for their techniques and on the other hand you deny that Naruto could learn Kushina's chains even though he is her son and has been said to be the same type of shinobi as she was, because they supposedly require a kekkai genkai? Which by the way they don't as far as we know. The Uzumaki have never been said to have a kekkai genkai and not once was it even alluded to that her chains were some special clan jutsu.

Jiraiya's jutsu were nothing like the clan jutsu. Even if there were superficial similarities it's not something the clans could teach. Besides none of the clan members has what it takes to be Naruto's teacher.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 6, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I don't think your logic is sound. On the one hand you say Naruto could learn from Nara and Akimichi even though Naruto doesn't have the special type of chakra or body required for their techniques and on the other hand you deny that Naruto could learn Kushina's chains even though he is her son and has been said to be the same type of shinobi as she was, because they supposedly require a kekkai genkai? Which by the way they don't as far as we know. The Uzumaki have never been said to have a kekkai genkai and not once was it even alluded to that her chains were some special clan jutsu.
> 
> Jiraiya's jutsu were nothing like the clan jutsu. Even if there were superficial similarities it's not something the clans could teach. Besides none of the clan members has what it takes to be Naruto's teacher.



One learns to create the special chakra just like one learns how to use elemental jutsus. Yin and Yang chakra reffer to either more spiritual energy based chakra like Tayuya's Doki or physical energy based chakra, most likely the chakra type used for jutsus that modify the body and medical ninjutsu.
Naruto now has the basis how to regulate the + and - ratio in the Bijuu chakra, this can help him master the Yin and Yang chakra transformation.
And yeah its clear as day that the chakra chains Kushina used to restrain the Kyuubi is not something you can learn, just like one canot learn how to simply surpress Bijuu chakra without having some special chakra. The problem with Naruto is that he is not pure blood Uzumaki, maybe this bloodline ability canot be awakend by him at all.


----------



## Kankurette (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh dear G-d no, please don't let's have Naruto learning other clans' jutsu. Do we need him turning into a Mary Sue?


----------



## Trent (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't remember…where is currently the turtle island where Naruto and Bee are?



VoDe said:


> Isn't he in the Island Tortoise thing, and that is in the HQ now?



Apparently, it's near a coast but where? How far from the battlefront(s)?

Because even if Naruto decides to go to the battlefront and escapes, he could be so far way that most of the fights will have ended when he arrives anyway, maybe basically  leaving Kabuto and a couple of Edo Zombies to be dealt with .


----------



## HawkMan (Apr 6, 2011)

Finally, some Edo-asswhoopings are to ensue. They were falling too quickly. 

Why say that? Naruto senses something, be it malice/evil/intuition, etc. He's going to the battlefront, thus things should be grim if/when he arrives. Perhaps Madara Uchiha himself has arrived, or Nagato/Itachi, or whatever. Something severely detrimental to the Alliance, hopefully.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 6, 2011)

Asuma battle sorta disappoints me now. We're not getting a new jutsu from Shikamaru or Ino ...?  good on Choji though. :33


----------



## Trent (Apr 6, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> I agree, Sasuke is very unlikely at this moment.  Unless Kishi wants to setup the Itachi/Sasuke fight again, but even that is unlikely IMO.
> 
> *Last we saw him was prolly few hours ago manga time, and his eyes were still bandaged and he was in no condition to go anywhere, and is being watched by the white zetsu I believe.  *
> 
> But if he were to go to konoha, do you think he'd be targeting the two elders while konoha's undefended.  Most of konoha's major players are on that island protecting the two remaining jinchuriki's so Sasuke will have free reign.



True but it was *Zetsu *(and Madara) who told him not to remove the bandages yet and _they want him to stay put _for the moment. 

Kishi _could _easily have Sasuke decide he had enough waiting, remove the bandages and realise his eyes are perfectly fine already and get a move on.

This said I don't really see Sasuke participating at the war we've been seeing so far and it would be too early to have a scenario where he is noticed leaving by Kabuto who not wanting him to slip away from his grasp and they fight as his current plot fonction is to control the several groups of Edo Zombies currently facing the Allliance.

For a similar reason, Sasuke already going to Konoha can't really happen IMO as long as Kabuto is on point in front of the exit of Madara's hideout. He'd have to have a reason to change location first for Sasuke to go anywhere.


----------



## Face (Apr 6, 2011)

OMG... Naruto is leaving for the battle. 
Time to kick some Edo tensei arse.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 6, 2011)

Why do they look so shocked in that page?
Nagato is back?

I hope so ^^


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> One learns to create the special chakra just like one learns how to use elemental jutsus. Yin and Yang chakra reffer to either more spiritual energy based chakra like Tayuya's Doki or physical energy based chakra, most likely the chakra type used for jutsus that modify the body and medical ninjutsu.
> Naruto now has the basis how to regulate the + and - ratio in the Bijuu chakra, this can help him master the Yin and Yang chakra transformation.
> And yeah its clear as day that the chakra chains Kushina used to restrain the Kyuubi is not something you can learn, just like one canot learn how to simply surpress Bijuu chakra without having some special chakra. The problem with Naruto is that he is not pure blood Uzumaki, maybe this bloodline ability canot be awakend by him at all.



The secret clan jutsu go beyond that. They can't be learned by an outsider. The Aburame house those beetles in their body since their birth, the Inuzukas apparently have a bit of dog dna within them the Aburame modify their bodies as well and something similar holds true for the Nara and the Yamanakas. That's why sharingan could never copy them. Nor could anyone else.

And again the Uzumaki don't have any bloodline ability as far as we know. They have a particular strong lifeforce and make excellent jinchuuriki, but they don't have a kekkai genkai. Naruto not being a pure blooded Uzumaki is of no consequence. It has never been raised as an issue so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 6, 2011)

LadyTenTen said:


> Why do they look so shocked in that page?
> Nagato is back?
> 
> I hope so ^^



It could be Sasuke due of his Dark Chakra like how sensors sense a cold dark chakra and I'm sure that maybe the reason why Naruto is sensing something as well.


----------



## Yuna (Apr 6, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Which by the way they don't as far as we know. The Uzumaki have never been said to have a kekkai genkai and not once was it even alluded to that her chains were some special clan jutsu.


Kushina had "special blood", which made her ideal as a Jinchuuriki. It is implied.



LadyTenTen said:


> Why do they look so shocked in that page?
> Nagato is back?
> 
> I hope so ^^


How would they even know what he looked like?


----------



## mayumi (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank goodness. Looks like chapter wont be complete waste. Just focus on some naruto chapters for a week ir 2 then if u must, go back to the other characters.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 6, 2011)

Naruto needs more training.
He is too weak at the moment to be able to defeat anyone but himself.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 6, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> It could be Sasuke due of his Dark Chakra like how sensors sense a cold dark chakra and I'm sure that maybe the reason why Naruto is sensing something as well.



Maybe you're right, but it's too soon for him to appear, in my oppinion.
I would like to see a lot of battles before it happens, you know?

I was wondering, why isn't TenTen in that page... is she lost? she already fainted becuase of the fan? she is going to fight the mysterious character?
*insert dramatic melody here*


----------



## Tengu (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad that the fight with Asuma ends this chapter.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 6, 2011)

LadyTenTen said:


> *Maybe you're right, but it's too soon for him to appear, in my oppinion.
> I would like to see a lot of battles before it happens, you know?*
> 
> I was wondering, why isn't TenTen in that page... is she lost? she already fainted becuase of the fan? she is going to fight the mysterious character?
> *insert dramatic melody here*



So Naruto saying its too soon for him to enter the battle. Its been way too long for Sasuke so he should be in the battlefield.


----------



## Yuna (Apr 6, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> It could be Sasuke due of his Dark Chakra like how sensors sense a cold dark chakra and I'm sure that maybe the reason why Naruto is sensing something as well.


Many off the people going "!" are not sensors as far as we know. It also appears that the new warrior is mummified. Going by the shape of the bandages, it can't be Sasuke (also, why would Sasuke be mummified?).


----------



## FearTear (Apr 6, 2011)

LadyTenTen said:


> I was wondering, why isn't TenTen in that page... is she lost? she already fainted becuase of the fan? she is going to fight the mysterious character?
> *insert dramatic melody here*



Tenten IS the mysterious character


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2011)

Hopefully Kishi takes a break from Division 1 now... seems like he's forgotten every other division out there


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 6, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> Many off the people going "!" are not sensors as far as we know.* It also appears that the new warrior is mummified*. Going by the shape of the bandages, it can't be Sasuke (also, why would Sasuke be mummified?).



That was Asuma who was sealed just like the Edo Tensai ninja's.


----------



## Yuna (Apr 6, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> That was Asuma who was sealed just like the Edo Tensai ninja's.


OIC. Still, the majority of characters going "!" are not sensors. So it has to be someone famous, someone whose apppearance everyone knows.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 6, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Hopefully Kishi takes a break from Division 1 now... seems like he's forgotten every other division out there


Division 1 has just the most shit going on. It has also the most characters... So it's not bad that we see a lot from this division.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 6, 2011)

She may appear on the following page I guess


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 6, 2011)

Finally seems like something interesting is going to happen now. The fight against Asuma is over, too, which is a plus.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Apr 6, 2011)

the new edo tensei could be Hizashi...


----------



## Marsala (Apr 6, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> OIC. Still, the majority of characters going "!" are not sensors. So it has to be someone famous, someone whose apppearance everyone knows.



Maybe they're all surprised to see Asuma defeated. Lame, yeah, but not out of place.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 6, 2011)

Am I the only one who can't see the pic???????????????????


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't see no pics. And if i go to that website i have to register...for no reason.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 6, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Maybe they're all surprised to see Asuma defeated. Lame, yeah, but not out of place.


But even the Edos, like Kakuzu, make "!". So I doubt it, but yeah, possible...


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 6, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Tenten IS the mysterious character



Indeed 
If the spoiler didn't talk about it, maybe it's a secret that will be revealed next week.

Kishi, no more secrets please T_T


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2011)

They start to explain what's happening..to Naruto? So it's a set-up chapter then..

Hopefully next week something more exciting will happen.


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, Asuma was owned, moving along. 



GoDMasteR said:


> the new edo tensei could be Hizashi...



He was already present.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 6, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Naruto needs more training.
> He is too weak at the moment to be able to defeat anyone but himself.



He's one of the strongest characters in the series.


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 6, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> Kushina had "special blood", which made her ideal as a Jinchuuriki. It is implied.



Special blood? I'm pretty sure she said that it was her chakra that was special. Which is why Kumogakure tried to kidnap her.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yes, Asuma was owned, moving along.
> 
> 
> 
> He was already present.




Yeah I think Hizashi appears in one of the panels shown in the spoilers. Really wondering where Kishi will go from here on...


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmm, who is that person at the end panel? Where everyone is shocked... it looks like he got summoned or something. And has a cloak


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 6, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Yeah I think Hizashi appears in one of the panels shown in the spoilers. Really wondering where Kishi will go from here on...



Yeah. Hiashi and Hizashi are in the panel below Dan and Chouza.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Apr 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yes, Asuma was owned, moving along.
> 
> 
> 
> He was already present.




I know, against his brother Hiashi. But his outfit seems pretty the same as Hizashi's.

He is wearing a black sweater and a white skirt, like a member of Hyuuga clan...


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> Kushina had "special blood", which made her ideal as a Jinchuuriki. It is implied.



Kushina didn't have "special blood", she had a particular strong chakra well suited to being a jinchuuriki that's all. There's no implied kekkai genkai.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 6, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Hmm, who is that person at the end panel? Where everyone is shocked... it looks like he got summoned or something. And has a cloak



I think's that is Hizashi to be honest.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 6, 2011)

Naruto should keel over laughing, the sight of those scrubs standing in the door way looking all authoritative (as though they could stop him) is priceless.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 6, 2011)

For a moment I thought Darui had the Bashosen by his side!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Naruto should keel over laughing, the sight of those scrubs standing in the door way looking all authoritative (as though they could stop him) is priceless.



You beat me to it.

Glad to see I wasn't the only one thinking that.


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2011)

naruto sensed the bad thing that everybody else sensed as well at the battlefield.i think it must be the jins that were summoned to battle.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 6, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Kushina didn't have "special blood", she had a particular strong chakra well suited to being a jinchuuriki that's all. There's no implied kekkai genkai.



Kekkei Genkai arent only elemental based, Kushina's special chakra is inherited,she did not train to gain that special chakra therefor its a Kekkei Genkai,tied to her DNA just like the sharingan is tied to the Uchiha DNA. The chakra chains are just an extension of Kushina's Kekkei Genkai, her chakra has some special properties like surpressing Bijuu and taking on a tangible form similar to Susanoo.


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 6, 2011)

funny how assuma still has his mind after everything that happened i would have think that kabuto would have at least riped everybody out of their will in order to stop something like the hanzo or zabuza incident to happen again


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> funny how assuma still has his mind after everything that happened i would have think that kabuto would have at least riped everybody out of their will in order to stop something like the hanzo or zabuza incident to happen again



Kabuto's binding is stronger after all. Even Asuma's strong emotions couldn't help him to break out and they had to seal him. No more TnJ shit. For now.


----------



## Selva (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm glad we're done with Asuma. Let's get moving  and hell yeah, Naruto is in the chapter... thank you God


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 6, 2011)

Random piece of info; Ohana states that the title of the new Naruto movie is "Blood Prison". Release July 30th.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 6, 2011)

We might get to see Itachi and Nagato in this chapter.  

After all Kabuto must be sending them to capture the 8/9 tails.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 6, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> funny how assuma still has his mind after everything that happened i would have think that kabuto would have at least riped everybody out of their will in order to stop something like the hanzo or zabuza incident to happen again


It helped in the beginning to make Choji lose his willpower to fight. It would be easier for him to fight a mindless zombie Asuma.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 6, 2011)

Fuck yes, Shino


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 6, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Random piece of info; Ohana states that the title of the new Naruto movie is "Blood Prison". Release July 30th.


Sounds shitty.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 6, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Fuck yes, Shino



He's not Shino but his father

By the way the other Nara guy is not Shikaku, look at his haircut


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 6, 2011)

Naruto probably sensed the same thing that everybody at the beach was surprised. It must be something huge (last time Naruto sensed something it was Kinkaku going Kyubi). Perhaps Edo Jinchuurikis? Well anyways something really evil as RM Naruto can sense hatred etc. I just hope alliance gets some major casualties from whatever it is.

And I'm very happy to see Naruto again :]. Funny how he could basically stomp everyone (expect Bee) trying to keep him from battlefield. But he's gonna get into battle soon. Either he escapes by doing something similiar to what he did to escape from Yamato or someone (Edo Jins or Itachi & Nagato most likely) attacks the turtle island.

Anyways really excited about this chapter :]


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2011)

whatever they all sensed it will cuase major damage ahead.


----------



## AceBizzle (Apr 6, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Hopefully Kishi takes a break from Division 1 now... seems like he's forgotten every other division out there



If you aint 1st, you're last!


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 6, 2011)

There seems to be something or some action that gains everyone's attention...it looks like two pages of exclamation points over various characters heads.  Anything in the spoiler about that?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Kekkei Genkai arent only elemental based, Kushina's special chakra is inherited,she did not train to gain that special chakra therefor its a Kekkei Genkai,tied to her DNA just like the sharingan is tied to the Uchiha DNA. The chakra chains are just an extension of Kushina's Kekkei Genkai, her chakra has some special properties like surpressing Bijuu and taking on a tangible form similar to Susanoo.



Oh come on, then I guess every shinobi in the world with a special ability has a kekkai genkai according to your logic. A has strong chakra, must be a kekkai genkai, Kabuto has strong regenerative abilities, must be a kekkai genkai, Karin is an excellent sensor type, must be a kekkai genkai.

Kushina was particularly gifted and talented, but that's not the same as having a kekkai genkai


----------



## Selva (Apr 6, 2011)

They're all sensing teh Sauce entering the battlefield finally. Alliance Forces... get ready for some major asswhooping


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 6, 2011)

Naruto!  and Shibi and Iruka. 

The Nara guy's haircut brings Lars in my mind 

Where did you see Hiashi and Hizashi? My Hyuugadar isn't working  I don't see them.


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 6, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Naruto!  and Shibi and Iruka.
> 
> The Nara guy's haircut brings Lars in my mind
> 
> Where did you see Hiashi and Hizashi? My Hyuugadar isn't working  I don't see them.



The panel under Dan and Chouza


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 6, 2011)

Has Nagato arrived?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!

Madara, Nagato, or Itachi has done something is my guess


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 6, 2011)

FearTear said:


> He's not Shino but his father
> 
> By the way the other Nara guy is not Shikaku, look at his haircut



Yeah, I checked again with glasses. I thought both of them where in the chapter. 

Still, Shibi is in the house. I'm pleased.


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Has Nagato arrived?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!



despite this awesome possibility i doubt it.all of the people in the battlefield  felt it and naruto as well which means it has to be somthing evil and more than likely bijuu related.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 6, 2011)

Ukoku said:


> The panel under Dan and Chouza


The two shinobis next to the "!!" 's left?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 6, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Has Nagato arrived?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!
> 
> Madara, Nagato, or Itachi has done something is my guess



Your forgetting Sasuke he has a dark evil chakra.


----------



## Unknown (Apr 6, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Oh come on, then I guess every shinobi in the world with a special ability has a kekkai genkai according to your logic. A has strong chakra, must be a kekkai genkai, Kabuto has strong regenerative abilities, must be a kekkai genkai, Karin is an excellent sensor type, must be a kekkai genkai.
> 
> Kushina was particularly gifted and talented, but that's not the same as having a kekkai genkai



Kushina does have a Kekkai Genkai, she said that among Uzumaki's (a clan where everyone has great chakras and live force), some of them were born with scpecial chakra able to controll Bijuus. Mito Uzumaki and Kushina Uzumaki and 2 the clan menber that were born with that ability.

Not everyone in a clan must inherit the Kekkai Genkai of the clan, in Uchiha clan only a few selected menbers were able to awaken the sharingan.


----------



## Narosian (Apr 6, 2011)

I noticed it seems like everyone is looking up a little bit so whatever is they are surprise about is either really big or is up in the air.


----------



## Face (Apr 6, 2011)

It's either Madara or Sasuke. It would have to be someone with very evil chakra for Naruto to be worried.


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2011)

i wonder if its madara which would also make sense considering..


----------



## Shadow_fox (Apr 6, 2011)

As soon as I read that Naruto learns about the war and tried to escape, I knew the manga is finally going into overdrive. 

 I really want Naruto to fight Iruka, (even though I know he might not be ready) and those guys behind him are just fodder ninja, none of them is really significant. Naruto could beat them even in his base form. 

 The real problem is Iruka and Bee. 

 As for who that thing is that freaked out everyone, I think it might be one of Madara's creation. He must have had an ace up his sleeve. 

 I foursee epic fail for the Alliance and Naruto stepping in feeling the people dying. 
 He will escape.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 6, 2011)

*So the first big moment finally arrive ???*


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 6, 2011)

Shadow_fox said:


> The real problem is Iruka and Bee.


Care to explain how is Iruka a problem?

For mystery person it's most likely someone with evil chakra. That basically leaves us three options: Edo Jins, Madara or Sasuke.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 6, 2011)

Manga finally starting to get interesting wonder how many panels it will take Naruto in base to stomp these who are blocking his path It is to be expected I suppose that they would have prison guards but I think they are underestimating Naruto with these not being very powerfull.


----------



## BroKage (Apr 6, 2011)

So Darui started fighting Kakuzu. 

And either everyone's about to get Shinra Tensei'd or a Bijuu's chargin their lazor.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Apr 6, 2011)

What's going on at the top of the !!! panel?


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Apr 6, 2011)

This isn't Sasuke or Madara.
Kishi wouldn't give them a color theme looking like Naruto's in b&w manga. They won't have light clothes with a black sleeves and a black stripe looking near the belt.

Actually, the style of the guy at the end looks like a variation on Naruto's.

From the new translation, Iruka is going to let Naruto go. and Naruto is thinking something is funny, like he did ever since the kinkaku brothers did, there is probably nothing new here.
You know what, I think it's not impossible Iruka used something to send Naruto on the battlefield with a new outfit. From what we know, it's what makes the most sense.


----------



## Face (Apr 6, 2011)

Shadow_fox said:


> As soon as I read that Naruto learns about the war and tried to escape, I knew the manga is finally going into overdrive.
> 
> I really want Naruto to fight Iruka, (even though I know he might not be ready) and those guys behind him are just fodder ninja, none of them is really significant. Naruto could beat them even in his base form.
> 
> ...



BTW how strong is Iruka?


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> So Darui started fighting Kakuzu.
> 
> And either everyone's about to get Shinra Tensei'd or a Bijuu's chargin their lazor.



cant we get both?


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 6, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> This isn't Sasuke or Madara.
> Kishi wouldn't give them a color theme looking like Naruto's in b&w manga. They won't have light clothes with a black sleeves and a black stripe looking near the belt.
> 
> Actually, the style of the guy at the end looks like a variation on Naruto's.
> ...



Except I doubt that is the person who came, that's one of the hyuuga bros.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 6, 2011)

im excited! manga just got about ten times better. iruka and shinos dad looking like bosses.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 6, 2011)

Stuff finally going to get good, mostly only good Edo's...a few more I don't care about like Dan but they should die soon enough.  

The most important thing, Naruto is learning the truth.  I wonder how he is sensing something weird...is he in SM mode or did he simply learn this without it now.  I know last time he sensed something it was because of kyuubi charka with the brothers, so that made a little sense. 

Either way, I want him to knock out these guards like they are rookies, would be fun to read...but since Iruka is there he will use talk no jutsu and then pass.  Man, I wish Naruto was the type to just fight and appologize later for knocking them out.


----------



## Shadow_fox (Apr 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Care to explain how is Iruka a problem?
> 
> For mystery person it's most likely someone with evil chakra. That basically leaves us three options: Edo Jins, Madara or Sasuke.



 Bee is obviously a master at controlling his transformation so even though Naruto would put up a good fight, realistically the best he could do against someone like Bee is pull a draw. 

 Iruka, on the other hand, is like Naruto's father. Naruto considers him as the father he never had, and even though we want with all out fan-might for Naruto to rebel and jump in the fight, it's not going to happen because him beating up one of the few people he absolutely trusts is not like him. 

 Iruka will convince him to stay put or Naruto might give him the slip. 

 But I'm going with the first option since this new realization(about the war) will determine Naruto more then ever to perfect this new transformation and jump in when he's ready. 


 Mystery person, I think it's Madara, he had to have had a plan if even with the new upgrades the army by Kabuto they were defeated. His old army would have done much worse, so this is his trump card to turn the war in his favor.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 6, 2011)

vegeta2002 said:


> What's going on at the top of the !!! panel?



Asuma says thank you to Team 10, for beating him and I guess everyone's shocked by that


----------



## Face (Apr 6, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> This isn't Sasuke or Madara.
> Kishi wouldn't give them a color theme looking like Naruto's in b&w manga. They won't have light clothes with a black sleeves and a black stripe looking near the belt.
> 
> Actually, the style of the guy at the end looks like a variation on Naruto's.
> ...



Are you talking about the guy with the black coat?
There is an exclamation mark on his head, so it can't be him either.

@Shadowfox: Actually Naruto has more than enough to beat Killer Bee. There is RM and SM. Who knows what could happen if he combines the two. Also if RM fails to complete the job, Naruto could easily rely on SM to replenish his lost chakra.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 6, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Oh come on, then I guess every shinobi in the world with a special ability has a kekkai genkai according to your logic. A has strong chakra, must be a kekkai genkai, Kabuto has strong regenerative abilities, must be a kekkai genkai, Karin is an excellent sensor type, must be a kekkai genkai.
> 
> Kushina was particularly gifted and talented, but that's not the same as having a kekkai genkai



A's massive chakra is partialy due to his inheritance, a normal shinobi canot train to have Bijuu level chakra.  You are missunderstanding what Kekkei Genkai means, its every unique power that comes from one's genetic inheritance. A Kekkei Genkai is not limited to elemental bloodline abilities and dojutsus. As for Kabuto he used body modifications, he was not born like a snake man,neither was Orochimaru,he infused the power of the white snake.


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2011)

Where is this mystery person idea coming from?

It seems as if everyone is reacting to Asuma's death.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Shibi wants to be like his son, getting a hood and all, can't blame him. 

So does Asuma dies in peace like Shin and Sasori or dies in peace like Hanzou? Either way I like the way he's ending looks, probably be even better once the chapter is out.

I wonder what's with all the "!" marks going around...everyone seems shocked at something.

And is Shikaku there with Shibi and Iruka and random Akimichi, or is that just some random Nara...actually the more I look at it the hair seems different so I guess it is a random Nara member. 

I sure hope Naruto doesn't get onto the battlefield, hopefully Iruka talks sense into him, after Shibi pimp slaps Naruto a few times of course.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 6, 2011)

*Naruto is back!*


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Apr 6, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Except I doubt that is the person who came, that's one of the hyuuga bros.



Did Hizashi loses his coat or whatever it is called in japan or something ? Last time I remember seeing him, his top was all black ? Hiashi wears the konoha's outfit, so it's neither of them.

scan



Face said:


> Are you talking about the guy with the black coat?
> There is an exclamation mark on his head, so it can't be him either.



Possible. At first, I thought the exclamation marks went to the guys on cliff.

What is sure is that this guy doesn't seem to be anyone we know (unless Neji's dad stripped) and if it's not a new guy, he is fighting a ninja from Konoha. 
Kishi ending a scene with a scene with a random new zombie fighting fodder ? Isn't this unlikely ?


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 6, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Did Hizashi loses his coat or whatever it is called in japan or something ? Last time I remember seeing him, his top was all black ? Hiashi wears the konoha's outfit, so it's neither of them.
> 
> scan



his top is all black idk what you are seeing.

It's the same guy as in the spoiler pic.

he still has the coat on, one part is fluttering, I guess that's what got you confused.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

i think sasuke is the one being sensed


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Apr 6, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> his top is all black idk what you are seeing.
> 
> It's the same guy as in the spoiler pic.
> 
> he still has the coat on, one part is fluttering, I guess that's what got you confused.



Either I am going blind, or the guy in the spoiler pic as only the sleeves and the belt area black while the rest of the top is light.


----------



## Hippojack (Apr 6, 2011)

Sasuke is resting.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Where is this mystery person idea coming from?
> 
> It seems as if everyone is reacting to Asuma's death.



Naruto sensed something too and he only senses hatred etc. in RM. 

Also why would everybody be so surprised about Asuma being sealed, noone was surprised when other characters were sealed but now everyone in the area + Naruto is going crazy.


----------



## Face (Apr 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Where is this mystery person idea coming from?
> 
> It seems as if everyone is reacting to Asuma's death.



Naruto sensed something dangerous. Also why would Asuma's death shock people like Kakuzu and Zetsu? Everyone on that battlefield was shocked, so it must be something big.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 6, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Either I am going blind, or the guy in the spoiler pic as only the sleeves and the belt area black while the rest of the top is light.





I guess the underside of the coat is white.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 6, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> I guess the underside of the coat is white.


Yeah. To me it looks like Hizashi.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Apr 6, 2011)

Face said:


> Naruto sensed something dangerous. Also why would Asuma's death shock people like Kakuzu and Zetsu? Everyone on that battlefield was shocked, so it must be something big.



The zombies are shocked by a crack in the sky. We have a panel for that. Something is happening and it has clearly nothing to do with Asuma.

As for Naruto feeling something, he has for a while now. I am not sure it felt something worse than before. He might simply have finished his jutsu and decided to check things out.



JuubiSage said:


> Yeah. To me it looks like Hizashi.



But Hizashi's coat is all black and way bigger than this and going as far down as his knees ?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

maybe it is nagato wearing his akutsuki coat


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 6, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> But Hizashi's coat is all black and way bigger than this and going as far down as his knees ?



he was jumping or some shit, you even see dust going up from him landing, so the coat is still in the air...idk how to say it in english, also if you didn't notice he has the "dress like" garment too, no pants, it's the hyuuga guy.

Unless Kishi drew another guy with the exact same cloting style but with a shorter coat.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 6, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> The zombies are shocked by a crack in the sky. We have a panel for that. Something is happening and it has clearly nothing to do with Asuma.
> 
> As for Naruto feeling something, he has for a while now. I am not sure it felt something worse than before. He might simply have finished his jutsu and decided to check things out.
> 
> ...



Crack ? What crack ?


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Apr 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Crack ? What crack ?



Page with everyone looking surprising : top panel. 
Then everyone looks up. Zombies and alliance ninjas alike.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 6, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Crack ? What crack ?


Yeah, what the hell you blabbering, aegis? :V

And when Naruto felt something last time it was immediately after Kinkaku went Kyubi.



A.E.G.I.S said:


> Page with everyone looking surprising : top panel.
> Then everyone looks up. Zombies and alliance ninjas alike.


Huh? Top panel is Asuma being sealed in cloth on ground.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

bee is gonna try and stop naruto maybe they will fight. hachibi told naruto to stop i doubt they will let him leave. also naruto probably already finished the bijuu bomb. hope he does not get tricked into staying.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Apr 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Huh? Top panel Asuma being sealed in cloth on ground.



Okay ... There are clouds in the ground now ... And the cloth sealing dude is with Kakashi dozens of kilometers away ...


----------



## GoDMasteR (Apr 6, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Page with everyone looking surprising : top panel.
> Then everyone looks up. Zombies and alliance ninjas alike.



Maybe that crack is from the moon LOL


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Okay ... There are clouds in the ground now ... And the cloth sealing dude is with Kakashi dozens of kilometers away ...



There was another cloth sealing shinobi with Mifune's group - he sealed Hanzou. How could you miss that?


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 6, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Okay ... There are clouds in the ground now ... And the cloth sealing dude is with Kakashi dozens of kilometers away ...


Eh? I really don't see any clouds. Someone back me up.

And there's more than one dude who can perform cloth sealing, Hanzo was sealed in cloth also and he's nowhere near Kakashi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 6, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Okay ... There are clouds in the ground now ... _*And the cloth sealing dude is with Kakashi dozens of kilometers away *_...



Except there is more than one


----------



## Face (Apr 6, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Page with everyone looking surprising : top panel.
> Then everyone looks up. Zombies and alliance ninjas alike.



Not everyone is looking at the sky. Both Zetsu and Kitsuchi are looking to the side. The guy could be standing on a cliff somewhere.


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't see any crack in the sky....


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> A's massive chakra is partialy due to his inheritance, a normal shinobi canot train to have Bijuu level chakra.  You are missunderstanding what Kekkei Genkai means, its every unique power that comes from one's genetic inheritance. A Kekkei Genkai is not limited to elemental bloodline abilities and dojutsus. As for Kabuto he used body modifications, he was not born like a snake man,neither was Orochimaru,he infused the power of the white snake.



Actually you are misunderstanding things. Most shinobi have something which makes them special, but that ability, gift or talent isn't necessarily on the level of a kekkai genkai. Having lots of chakra or having especially sensitive chakra isn't a kekkai genkai. 
Kekkai genkai are powerful abilities beyond the purview of all shinobi save those belonging to the same bloodline. Something mundane as having a particularly sensitive chakra or a particularly powerful one or possessing a large amount of chakra aren't kekkai genkai. They may be inherited from parents like height and hair colour, but they aren't kekkai genkai by any means. They aren't exclusive.

I was talking about Kabuto's regenerative abilities not the snake abilities he took from Oro


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 6, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> bee is gonna try and stop naruto maybe they will fight. hachibi told naruto to stop i doubt they will let him leave. also naruto probably already finished the bijuu bomb. hope he does not get tricked into staying.



I don't think he is staying now that he knows of whats happening Shibi and Co I can't see being much of a threat to Base Naruto it's likely Naruto will knock them out so he can focus on the main threat Bee  which could be interesting battle Also with Naruto kicking off I suspect they would of informed A and Tsunade which could lead them to trying to stop Naruto


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2011)

Naruto better complete his training first.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 6, 2011)

Naruto never really fully completes any training session. He just jumps straight  into battle after learning just the right amount of it he needs weirdly enough. I guess as soon as Kishi feels he's learned enough he brings in some random plot point to stop him from getting stronger.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 6, 2011)

If Naruto leave mid-training Ill be pissed


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto better complete his training first.



scan

He has more or less got it down and Naruto tends to master something completely in battle e.g Rasengan against Kabuto etc.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

he probably already finished the bijuu bomb he was close when he sensed kinaku.


----------



## Bild (Apr 6, 2011)

Serious Iruka is serious. 

Shit just got real. :ho


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 6, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> If Naruto leave mid-training Ill be pissed


In part 2 he's left early in every training . FRS was only 50% done when they came to help Team 10. 
Then he left for Konoha before he managed to get SM as far as he liked and was forced to use clones as quick solution. Later he reminded us that he needed to still work on SM as he needed to stay in it longer.

Im betting Naruto's Rasenganhameha training is pretty much at least near complete, we won't see him using it before real battle.


----------



## Face (Apr 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto better complete his training first.



True. 
It'd be like the Immortals Arc all over again.


----------



## cloudsymph (Apr 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto better complete his training first.



you know that ain't happening, he's going to complete it in the midst of battle.  to give suspense in a situation where he needs to use the technique or else he's screwed...original rasengan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 6, 2011)

oh good, somebody finally woke up


----------



## Hexa (Apr 6, 2011)

On the page where Asuma is wrapped up, everyone has a "!".  I always wonder about how spoiler pictures are chosen.  They should be the three most exciting pages, but I'm starting to think it's more like the first, last, and middle page.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 6, 2011)

Sasuke is here
Madara is here
Nagato activated the Rinnegan
Bijuu Blast

something is about to happen


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

Bee said the Bijuu Rasengan is the last thing he would teach Naruto. So if Naruto is to learn anything else he won't be learning it from Bee.



Hexa said:


> On the page where Asuma is wrapped up, everyone has a "!".  I always wonder about how spoiler pictures are chosen.  They should be the three most exciting pages, but I'm starting to think it's more like the first, last, and middle page.



Other spoiler sources may choose the most exciting pages, but for mangahideout it's always first middle and end regardless of content it seems.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

they will probably try to use the shadow bind and shinos dad insects to stop naruto. he should be able to break the bind easy. and if the bug try to steal his chakra he may go into sage mode to turn them to stone but who knows


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe Madara released some Bijuus?


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 6, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> they will probably try to use the shadow bind and shinos dad insects to stop naruto. he should be able to break the bind easy. and *if the bug try to steal his chakra he may go into sage mode to turn them to stone* but who knows


I would lol @ toad bug statues 



Grαhf said:


> Maybe Madara released some Bijuus?


That would also make sense.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 6, 2011)

Why do people think some one showed up in the spoiler pic. Asuma says thank you, for Team 10 stopping him and everyone is simply shocked that Asuma is defeated and probably others are shocked that he is saying thank you. The guy in the cloak at the end is also shocked so he is not a new character that just showed up. He looks like Haishi or Haizashi to me.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 6, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> they will probably try to use the shadow bind and shinos dad insects to stop naruto. he should be able to break the bind easy. and if the bug try to steal his chakra he may go into sage mode to turn them to stone but who knows


Naruto should be able to easily dodge Shadow bind as it's not the fastest technique and Naruto has the speed in his base abilities to get behind them where he can start raping fodder


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 6, 2011)

Why would people be shocked for Asuma being defeated.....


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> they will probably try to use the shadow bind and shinos dad insects to stop naruto. he should be able to break the bind easy. and if the bug try to steal his chakra he may go into sage mode to turn them to stone but who knows




They know they can't force Naruto to stop with any less than two kages. Shikaku is too smart to try something so dumb. He'll try to convince Naruto to remain for the greater good. Although I suspect the best he can do is make Naruto promise not to leave immediately, but only under specific circumstances.


----------



## Dim Mak (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it's probably Madara himself.


----------



## Undead (Apr 6, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Why would people be shocked for Asuma being defeated.....


Well, I know I am. I was expecting him to be taken down, but wasn't expecting him to be taken down THAT easily by Chouji.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2011)

Turrin said:


> others are shocked that he is saying thank you.



Yeah, right, mindless Zetsu also really cares for this little tragedy. Brilliant arguments.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

one piece is out naruto maybe next


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 6, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Well, I know I am. I was expecting him to be taken down, but wasn't expecting him to be taken down THAT easily by Chouji.



Nah, I am not talking about us, I am talking about people in the manga, I mean everyone is like wtf and I doubt Asuma was the reason.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 6, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> They know they can't force Naruto to stop with any less than two kages. Shikaku is too smart to try something so dumb. He'll try to convince Naruto to remain for the greater good.



It's not Shikaku who is stopping Naruto seems to be a random Nara as the Nara is lacking the facial scars Shikaku has.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 6, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> one piece is out naruto maybe next


We got last week's Naruto pretty early too. I hope same thing happens today, this seems like pretty epic chapter.


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> It's not Shikaku who is stopping Naruto seems to be a random Nara as the Nara is lacking the facial scars Shikaku has.



His hair style is a bit different too.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 6, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Why do people think some one showed up in the spoiler pic. Asuma says thank you, for Team 10 stopping him and everyone is simply shocked that Asuma is defeated and probably others are shocked that he is saying thank you. The guy in the cloak at the end is also shocked so he is not a new character that just showed up. He looks like Haishi or Haizashi to me.



Who would be in shock that Asuma was defeated?


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Who would be in shock that Asuma was defeated?



Because he was far beyond Nagato+Itachi level and was defeated by a fodder-Chouji.

Obviously.


----------



## auem (Apr 6, 2011)

may be kin-gin brothers broke through those sealing pots with their full kyubi mode...

ideal for naruto to fight them first and regain those kyubi chakra...


----------



## Bild (Apr 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Because he was far beyond Nagato+Itachi level and was defeated by a fodder-Chouji.
> 
> Obviously.


This.


----------



## Undead (Apr 6, 2011)

Addy said:


> tenten used the fan once and did not make any remark on it draining chakra like darui did when he first used it.


Tenten didn't even use the fan yet.


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes she did.

*too lazy to go and search for the page*

Edit:

scan


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2011)

first good ending for a character........ but it had to be asume and not someone else


----------



## Rose (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe it is one of the Hokage's?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Yes she did.
> 
> *too lazy to go and search for the page*



it does not look like it came from her it came from asuma it seems


----------



## Shadow_fox (Apr 6, 2011)

auem said:


> may be kin-gin brothers broke through those sealing pots with their full kyubi mode...
> 
> ideal for naruto to fight them first and regain those kyubi chakra...



 Damn... I didn't even think of that... It would make perfect sense for Naruto to suddenly feel that since he reacted so suddenly to Kinkaku's chakra, imagine if both brothers went Kyuubi on the army. 

 And they know the sealing weapons pretty well since they had to master them, so they should know how to escape. 




 Alas, I feel that Kinkaku being sealed like that kind of told me it was his end. 



 But maybe Kishimoto had second thoughts.


----------



## Btbgfel (Apr 6, 2011)

Kakuzu who didn't give a darn about kin's T6 shocked at Asuma's defeat:lotfl


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 6, 2011)

Rose said:


> Maybe it is one of the Hokage's?


They are all partying in Shinigami's tummy with half a Kyubi. Oro couldn't summon Minato from there and Kabuto said that it was impossible to summon anyone from there.


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2011)

so no side effect for choiji mode?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> It's not Shikaku who is stopping Naruto seems to be a random Nara as the Nara is lacking the facial scars Shikaku has.



I overlooked those details, all those Nara clan members look too much alike.


----------



## Egotism (Apr 6, 2011)

Sasuke. Its probably him. Or Madara


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 6, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Yes she did.
> 
> *too lazy to go and search for the page*
> 
> ...



You mean the page where asumas fuuton killed the mask and she is commenting on it?

I don't see her using the fan.


----------



## Shadow_fox (Apr 6, 2011)

Someone came up with an interesting theory. 

It could be the Kin/Gin brothers, I know they're sealed, but they know the sealing weapons since they tried to seal the Kyuubi in them. What if they knew how to escape and only played possum to trick Darui and pull a fast one on the division. 

 Since Naruto reacted so hard to just Kinkaku, imagine if both brothers transformed.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 6, 2011)

So Asuma's soul is also released? Again another fucking zombie that can't hold for long. Fucking Kishi, you are just making those zombies look weak by getting rid of them this easily.  Edo tenseis doesn't seem that special anymore. I hope Kishi will make Kabuto to bind remaining zombie's personalities completely now. Otherwise this "war" will be un-exciting and piece of shit.

Though I don't want to judge this week's chapter before it is released.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 6, 2011)

I think she did, there are movement lines around her arms and the fan.
But I think she just protected herself.

Why are we talking about this again? XD


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Tenten didn't even use the fan yet.



you still think it's asume who destroyed the mask?


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2011)

Shadow_fox said:


> Someone came up with an interesting theory.
> 
> It could be the Kin/Gin brothers, I know they're sealed, but they know the sealing weapons since they tried to seal the Kyuubi in them. What if they knew how to escape and only played possum to trick Darui and pull a fast one on the division.
> 
> Since Naruto reacted so hard to just Kinkaku, imagine if both brothers transformed.



If this were a 30 minute cartoon instead of a 17 page weekly manga, I would agree, that would be awesome.

However -


----------



## auem (Apr 6, 2011)

naruto facing konohamaru in chunin exam!!!!!..
that made my day...


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 6, 2011)

Why are people wanting Naruto to complete his training first...not like this would be the first time he learns on the battlefield.  Hell, original rasengan was perfected on the field.

I'm just glad he is back and I hope he beats those fodder but he will use talk no jutsu because Iruka is there


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 6, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> So Asuma's soul is also released? Again another fucking zombie that can't hold for long. Fucking Kishi, you are just making those zombies look weak by getting rid of them this easily.  Edo tenseis doesn't seem that special anymore. I hope Kishi will make Kabuto to bind remaining zombie's personalities completely now. Otherwise this "war" will be un-exciting and piece of shit.
> 
> Though I don't want to judge this week's chapter before it is released.



Looks like he's mummified and sealed to me on that second picture and not that he has gotten his soul released.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 6, 2011)

I wonder which Edo Tensei will get roflstomped next... .... ...gawd this is so boring I don't even care anymore. <_<


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> So Asuma's soul is also released?



Nah, he was sealed.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 6, 2011)

Someone as useless as Iruka really doesn't belong in this arc.

Even if he doesn't actually get involved, showing up already is ridiculous enough. He's a fish out of water.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 6, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I wonder which Edo Tensei will get roflstomped next... .... ...gawd this is so boring I don't even care anymore. <_<



Should have stop caring after Sasori. Things would have gone so much easier.

Though really thinking about it somethings dealing with the edo's are just out there and hard to accept.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah Naruto back

Now i want the Sauce too Kishi


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 6, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Someone as useless as Iruka really doesn't belong in this arc.



well he's useful when it comes to talking to naruto.


----------



## Undead (Apr 6, 2011)

Addy said:


> you still think it's asume who destroyed the mask?


I don't know who Asum*e* is. I don't get why you purposely misspell characters names just because you don't like them. 

Anyway yes, Asuma destroyed the mask.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 6, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> well he's useful when it comes to talking to naruto.



That's not much. And Naruto isn't depressed in this specific moment so he isn't needed even for that.


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 6, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Someone as useless as Iruka really doesn't belong in this arc.
> 
> Even if he doesn't actually get involved, showing up already is ridiculous enough. He's a fish out of water.



Not even when he's been shown pointedly far away from the battle?


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 6, 2011)

vered said:


> so no side effect for choiji mode?


No, why should it? He doesn't force his body to anything... And it's not like he can enter this mode whenever he wants, he needs a lot of fat to gain the chakra for this mode ^^


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 6, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> Not even when he's been shown pointedly far away from the battle?



Well, that would be more appropriate because he would be away from where the current events are taking place.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 6, 2011)

*Fucking* Iruka.....that's all I have to say. He's like Yamcha in the times of the Buu Saga.


----------



## Ciardha (Apr 6, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I wonder which Edo Tensei will get roflstomped next... .... ...gawd this is so boring I don't even care anymore. <_<



I suggest going back to superhero comics then, Naruto is too complex for you.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

there is a possibility iruka will convince naruto to stay i hope he does not. but i would not be surprised


----------



## Bild (Apr 6, 2011)

Iruka will hold off Naruto by making him watch his One Piece DVD collection.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 6, 2011)

i kinda wish naruto wasnt so soft so we could see a fight since i dont thinks its in his character to just kick em in the teeth.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 6, 2011)

vered said:


> so no side effect for choiji mode?


No sice he ,dint took the pill.

i think he wont be able to use the other akimichi jutsus as he is skinny.


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2011)

Ciardha said:


> I suggest going back to superhero comics then, Naruto is too complex for you.



too complex? do you even read any of them?. so far, i have only read one so far and it is still 100 times more complex, and better than naruto.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 6, 2011)

Ciardha said:


> I suggest going back to superhero comics then, *Naruto* is too *complex* for you.



no lol.

Seriously there are people out there who think Naruto is complex?

on topic

Isn't the sealed ET moving?

Look at it's arm.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 6, 2011)

Addy said:


> too complex? do you even read any of them?. so far, i have only read one so far and it is still 100 times more complex, and better than naruto.


The story and world of Naruto is very complex. The chakra system alone is more complex than most Marvel and DC comics... I mean, they just put all their heroes in one comic, which wouldn't be possible if they would live in a complex world...


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 6, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> The story and world of Naruto is very complex. The chakra system alone is more complex than most Marvel and DC comics... I mean, they just put all their heroes in one comic, which wouldn't be possible if they would live in a complex world...



Again that's not complex at all, it's just a mandatory thing most authors put in their manga.

It's not hard to understand what it is and how it works.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 6, 2011)

i wonder what could make everyone go "!" in those pages. thats one hell of a cliffhanger.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 6, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> i wonder what could make everyone go "!" in those pages. thats one hell of a cliffhanger.



Maybe they all saw Hizashi in the eyes and realize that something's wrong...


----------



## Bild (Apr 6, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> i wonder what could make everyone go "!" in those pages. thats one hell of a cliffhanger.


The cliffhanger is Iruka arriving to stop Naruto.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 6, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Maybe they all saw Hizashi in the eyes and realize that something's wrong...



Looking better, I'm wrong they're all looking at the sky


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> i wonder what could make everyone go "!" in those pages. thats one hell of a cliffhanger.



it is probably someone very powerful everyone seems to be surprised maybe the jins, nagato, itachi or sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> The story and world of Naruto is very complex. The chakra system alone is more complex than most Marvel and DC comics... I mean, they just put all their heroes in one comic, which wouldn't be possible if they would live in a complex world...



with all due respect, it's more than just that and i only read one comic.

i used to think the same way as you did but then i read deadpool and cable when my brother was here a year ago. it was comedy but it had more complexity than naruto ever had.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 6, 2011)

Ciardha said:


> I suggest going back to superhero comics then, Naruto is too complex for you.



Wha..? Naruto too complex? 

If anything, it's not complex enough...


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 6, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Again that's not complex at all, it's just a mandatory thing most authors put in their manga.
> 
> It's not hard to understand what it is and how it works.


Complex =/= Complicated.



Addy said:


> with all due respect, it's more than just that and i only read one comic.
> 
> i used to think the same way as you did but then i read deadpool and cable when my brother was here a year ago. it was comedy but it had more complexity than naruto ever had.


I doubt that you look at all the details in Naruto. You don't even read correctly the posts in this forum xD


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 6, 2011)

So Butterfly Chouji, Ino and Shikamaru simultaneously defeated Asuma (for being a zombie he looks like he took quite a beating). R.I.P. forever Asuma, you deserve it.

Gotta say that Chouji looks a bit weird being all thin. And apparently he can now "control" this Akimichi mode without the death-threatening Akimichi pepper pills. Cool. 

I also thought it was strange seeing everyone on the battlefield have "!" expressions when Asuma was sealed. The chapter itself should clear things.

Lol'ed at Naruto taking a break from the training to go to the bathroom.  And damn, from all people that is standing on his way it had to be Iruka. That Akimichi dude behind him looks badass btw.

Things are progressing.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 6, 2011)

Bild said:


> The cliffhanger is Iruka arriving to stop Naruto.



well i didnt mean the cliffhanger for the chapter. its a big cliffhanger for the war as a whole. makes it seem as as if things are kicking into the next level.


~Ageha~ said:


> it is probably someone very powerful everyone seems to be surprised maybe the jins, nagato, itachi or sasuke.



why would the zetsu be surprised though?


Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Lol'ed at Naruto taking a break from the training to go to the bathroom.  And damn, from all people that is standing on his way it had to be Iruka. That Akimichi dude behind him looks badass btw.
> 
> Things are progressing.



i think he was trying to trick killer bee with that one.


----------



## ashher (Apr 6, 2011)

Superhero comics is too much of a generalization. There are a lot which are worse than naruto, and many which are better. I think naruto, or rather japanese shonen in general trumps comics aimed at the same age group of readers.


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> Complex =/= Complicated.
> 
> *I doubt that you look at all the details in Naruto.* You don't even read correctly the posts in this forum xD


i didn't look at all the details in that comic either and i still found it better and more complex than naruto's "i want peace because my teacher told me to"


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> well i didnt mean the cliffhanger for the chapter. its a big cliffhanger for the war as a whole. makes it seem as as if things are kicking into the next level.
> *
> 
> why would the zetsu be surprised though?*
> ...



someone unexpected


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 6, 2011)

It's official. From this point onward, Kurenai has no point ever returning to the manga. She had a golden chance to be the one that puts Asuma at peace, but the chance was wasted, and only got one panel of flashback/vision/whatever. 

With Asuma gone, her chance at some relevance also is. Unless she tries a genjutsu on Itachi again.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 6, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> well i didnt mean the cliffhanger for the chapter. its a big cliffhanger for the war as a whole. makes it seem as as if things are kicking into the next level.



The next level is greatly needed indeed...


----------



## MS81 (Apr 6, 2011)

I want Kishi to cram both kage and jin fights together so we can get this show on the road!!!


----------



## G-Man (Apr 6, 2011)

Dark Red Z said:


> It's official. From this point onward, Kurenai has no point ever returning to the manga. She had a golden chance to be the one that puts Asuma at peace, but the chance was wasted, and only got one panel of flashback/vision/whatever.
> 
> With Asuma gone, her chance at some relevance also is. Unless she tries a genjutsu on Itachi again.



You expected a woman who gave birth not too long ago, who is likely still on maternity leave in fact (hence why we haven't seen her at all in this war), to rush out onto a battlefield filled with energy-draining clones and immortal zombies of legendary shinobi?  Does genjutsu even work on the Edo zombies (they could literally just stab themselves in the head to break it)?  On the chakra-draining Zetsu clones?


----------



## Bart (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm really hoping for some _House of Hyuga_ development to be nigh, as always :3

P.S. Shikamaru used Chakra-blades? :WOW


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2011)

MS81 said:


> I want Kishi to cram both kage and jin fights together so we can get this show on the road!!!



i think we may see hokage + raikage vs jinchuriki. that's what i hope anyway.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 6, 2011)

Dark Red Z said:


> It's official. From this point onward, Kurenai has no point ever returning to the manga. She had a golden chance to be the one that puts Asuma at peace, but the chance was wasted, and only got one panel of flashback/vision/whatever.
> 
> With Asuma gone, her chance at some relevance also is. Unless she tries a genjutsu on Itachi again.



She's still on maternity leave. 

She ain't doing squat in this war and I don't expect her to do anything either. I just want her to tell us the gender and name of her cute baby. :33



Bart said:


> P.S. Shikamaru used Chakra-blades? :WOW



He already used them last chapter, Bart. :WOW


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

Addy said:


> i think we may see hokage + raikage vs jinchuriki. that's what i hope anyway.



most likely bee and naruto will fight them jins vs jins. i think the other kages not connected to gaara and mu will make their way to fight A and Tsunade.


----------



## Bart (Apr 6, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> He already used them last chapter, Bart. :WOW



*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

He did? ... 

I meant development, as Kishimoto may be, quite possibly, playing _"something" _close to his chest as far as development is concerned with the Hyuga; it'll most definitely begin if Hizashi kills Hiashi, which isn't that far a possibility.

Then there's Madara ... :WOW


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 6, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> Complex =/= Complicated.



And you got my point wrong again, it's not complex, the char development is meager, the information presented can be processed by a 12 year old(at whom the manga is aimed btw) in a matter of seconds, you don't need to think much about the character motives and their presentation.

If you want to call a manga and it's portrayal complex please go read Vagabond, I won't compare it to Naruto since that would be an insult to Takehiko Inoue and his masterpiece and because it is seinen, but still that's what I recommend you read if you want complex.



@Bart

yes he tried to throw it at Asuma and failed.

Also yes nejis dad is in 1 panel


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 6, 2011)

MS81 said:


> I want Kishi to cram both kage and jin fights together so we can get this show on the road!!!



There is still time Naruto has to deal with the fodder opposing him now and then there is the guards probably have alerted the Hokage and Raikage to this so its possible further delays are possible and we don't know who the Jinchuruki will fight it's possible these are being reserved for Naruto but It's definately starting to look interesting with Naruto it seems to be entering this war at long last.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> He already used them *in 332 *chapter, Bart.



Fixed 

scan


----------



## Bart (Apr 6, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> @Bart
> 
> yes he tried to throw it at Asuma and failed.
> 
> Also yes nejis dad is in 1 panel



Awesome :3


----------



## Gunners (Apr 6, 2011)

Dark Red Z said:


> It's official. From this point onward, Kurenai has no point ever returning to the manga. She had a golden chance to be the one that puts Asuma at peace, but the chance was wasted, and only got one panel of flashback/vision/whatever.
> 
> With Asuma gone, her chance at some relevance also is. Unless she tries a genjutsu on Itachi again.



Why would she go on the battlefield, she has just had a had a child. It's been obvious from day one that she would not feature in this war.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 6, 2011)

So who's the unexpected guy that jumped in? Mecha hidan?


----------



## Sesha (Apr 6, 2011)

Ciardha said:


> I suggest going back to superhero comics then, Naruto is too complex for you.



The only complexity to Naruto are the multi-faceted failures of its blisteringly inept writing.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 6, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Why would she go on the battlefield, she has just had a had a child. It's been obvious from day one that she would not feature in this war.



I wouldn't expect her to outright battle Asuma - but to, yea, risk her ass to reach out to him, escorted all along by Team 10 if you wish, and inform him of his baby's status. That'd be a hell of a lot super effective send-off for him than his team alone. 

And we'd get to see that Asuma wouldn't be able to attack her, since his will would be restored completely, and there would be, why not, a panel of his already-crumbling hand cuddling her cheek, before his final death.


----------



## Rashman (Apr 6, 2011)

Il Void said:


> So who's the unexpected guy that jumped in? Mecha hidan?



That's impossible.

Mere Mortals and tensei's can't sense Mecha Hidan.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 6, 2011)

Rashman said:


> That's impossible.
> 
> Mere Mortals and tensei's can't sense Mecha Hidan.



Right of course, how could I forget...He is rikudo level after all :ho


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 6, 2011)

Thats my reaction to spoilers


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 6, 2011)

> the title is "blood prison"
> naruto is jailed... what on earth happened!?



He got HIV and was put in quarantine


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 6, 2011)

> Iruka: Gen-san.(shino's papa)..i will talk to him.
> Naruto:!!?
> Naruto: I (pronounced as 'e')...Iruka sensei!!
> End caption "Iruka to persuade naruto...!"



Persuade? Good luck Iruka, you will need it


----------



## VoDe (Apr 6, 2011)

Naruto vs Konohamaru in Chuunin exam. :rofl


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 6, 2011)

Naruto vs Konohamaru, i wonder if that is the next movie or an OVA...would be fun to watch current Naruto/SM Naruto in the chunnin exam, would be unfair but fun to watch.


----------



## vered (Apr 6, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> Naruto vs Konohamaru, i wonder if that is the next movie or an OVA...would be fun to watch current Naruto/SM Naruto in the chunnin exam, would be unfair but fun to watch.



i would think its naruto who should pass this exam not to mention a jounin one.but the titles are no longer relevant to him since he is well above them anyway.


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Thats my reaction to spoilers



bored like me or disappointed?


----------



## Bild (Apr 6, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Persuade? Good luck Iruka, you will need it


*Iruka:* _"Naruto let's eat some ramen!"_ 
*Naruto:* _"Ok!"_ 

_*30 minutes later*_
*Naruto:* _"What I was supposed to be doing?"_
*Iruka:* _"Eat some more ramen of course."_ 
*Naruto:* _"Right!"_ 



Problem solved.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 6, 2011)

Iruka attempting to persuade Naruto of anything sounds to me like drowning Aquaman.


----------



## Cobblepot (Apr 6, 2011)

This cliff sound like this:


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 6, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> This cliff sound like this:



You're comparing a group of fodders appearing before Naruto to Luffy being confronted by the manly, badass Monkey D. Garp?


----------



## Face (Apr 6, 2011)

I wonder if it shows the guy who everyone is looking at? I hate having to wait till next week to find out who it is.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 6, 2011)

Face said:


> I wonder if it shows the guy who everyone is looking at? I hate having to wait till next week to find out who it is.



Hopefully the sillhouette will be enough to figure it out.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 6, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> This cliff sound like this:


I don't think so the characters facing Naruto are mainly just fodder if your going on a similar situation you can compare it to Luffy Vs Coby during the whitebeard war

The only hope the Team has in Iruka talking down Naruto from entering the war I just don't see it being very likely if they stand in his way Naruto will sweep them aside effortlessly


----------



## Judecious (Apr 6, 2011)

Iruka isn't going to persuade him.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 6, 2011)

What if that which has caught everyone's attention at the end of this chapter is actually...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*THE SIXTH COFFIN?! *




Though it almost certainly isn't that, I also don't believe everyone's "!" reaction had to do with Asuma's defeat and his final words: "thank you." If it were so, why would Kakuzu and Zetsu be responding in such a manner? I'm fairly certain they couldn't care less about it all.

Whatever this cliffhanger reveals itself to be, it is a dark, malevolent force that even Naruto, instinctually, was able to sense. Everyone on the battlefield...is looking up at something. The man in the cape has his sights set on a similar location (and interestingly enough, nobody is paying attention to him either). 

Kishimoto, you've successfully reinvigorated everybody's interest in this manga. Congratulations.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 6, 2011)

Can Naruto just force his way out already? Just go, stop talking to people who are inferior to you and get the job done.


----------



## Penance (Apr 6, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Persuade? Good luck Iruka, you will need it



Iruka has already TnJ'd Naruto at least twice (Iruka's the whole reason Naruto isn't part one Gaara, remember?  ), AND he was taught [TnJ] by the Third, himself...  They're success rates are 100 (except for Orochimaru, so not really)


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe its Nagato and/or Itachi (or the jinchuuriki's.) Those would be worth a "!".


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 6, 2011)

I want to see more communication between Naruto and the Kyuubi.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe it's Itachi and Nagato. They were with Kakuzu, but since somebody had to carry Nagato, they were too slow, so Kakuzu went alone and Itachi was carrying Nagato. And now they finally arrive 

Or... What if it's a totally new character? Wouldn't be the first new introduced Edo! So many possibilities...


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 6, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Iruka isn't going to persuade him.



My guess is that Iruka is going to tell him about the war.


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2011)

iruke "how about we have a talk"
naruto "how about you tell me the truth now"
iruke "... sure why not"

*later when naruto, killerbee, iruke and the rest appear in the alliance* 

tsuande "the fuck iruke?"
iruke "he used such logic i have never seen before."
tsuande "what?"
iruke "tell them naruto"
naruto "i want to fight madara"
tsunade "such amazing logic :amazed sure why not"


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> My guess is that Iruka is going to tell him about the war.



If only he'd pay attention when Gaara informed him of the coming war, instead of emoing over Sasuke.



Raidoton said:


> Maybe it's Itachi and Nagato. They were with Kakuzu, but since somebody had to carry Nagato, they were too slow, so Kakuzu went alone and Itachi was carrying Nagato. And now they finally arrive
> 
> Or... What if it's a totally new character? Wouldn't be the first new introduced Edo! So many possibilities...



*Raises hand for someone new*

I'm just in the mood to see a new design for an interestingly powerful character from the past. Something in the same mode as a Kinkaku/Ginkaku; you know, somewhat interesting background, divulging more information of the times prior to the Yondaime Hokage's reign.

It'll give us a greater understanding of the relations between the current cast of characters - past wars, etc - like the subtly rivalry between Sandaime Tsuchikage Onoki and Yondaime Raikage A.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> If only he'd pay attention when Gaara informed him of the coming war, instead of emoing over Sasuke.



But gaara never told him the war would start right away.


----------



## Penance (Apr 6, 2011)

ashher said:


> Superhero comics is too much of a generalization. There are a lot which are worse than naruto, and many which are better. I think naruto, or rather japanese shonen in general trumps comics aimed at the same age group of readers.



Non Japanese comics ARE aimed at all sorts of age groups...


Even if Naruto lets loose in the war now [with time to get there, of course], he'll probably have his hands full with multiple Edos while Kishi wraps up the 7 swordsmen, kages, and the like...


----------



## Cobblepot (Apr 6, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> I don't think so the characters facing Naruto are mainly just fodder if your going on a similar situation you can compare it to Luffy Vs Coby during the whitebeard war



It would mean that Naruto will kick Iruka's ass? 



Oh wait...

Naruto isn't Luffy... 



silenceofthelambs said:


> What if that which has caught everyone's attention at the end of this chapter is actually...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's so... epic. Please Kishi, please...


----------



## sadino (Apr 6, 2011)

Probably the Jinchuuriki along with Madara.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't like to repeat myself but Naruto already knows that there's a war out there



(or at least we can say somebody already told him about the war, since I doubt Naruto gave his attention to Gaara at that moment)


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 6, 2011)

Addy said:


> bored like me or disappointed?



kinda both... geg


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> kinda both... geg



me too       :/


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 6, 2011)

The chapter is out in a tuesday??


----------



## Judecious (Apr 6, 2011)

It's Wednesday

Nice chapter.


----------



## DiScO (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow that chapter was soo cool ,serious Naruto is much better and hotter  than the funny one


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 6, 2011)

Luiz said:


> The chapter is out in a tuesday??



for some reason this cracked me up


----------



## sadino (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm still on page 4 and there's already one guy surprise buttsexing a zetsu.And multiple target Shintenshin.

Chapter seems awesome.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 6, 2011)

I liked 8tails here... he is serious and knows what naruto is planing to do... while bee is just fooling around xD

anyway its funny to see that 8tails said "God help us all..." xD and that comes from a chakra demon xDxD

its interesting that 8tails is kinda wise... he knows orochimaru and what techs he was using... knows kinka brothers...  and its interesting to see him beign all damn impressed about narutos sensing ability "Its Inasne" ^^

not mention that bee is just fooling around and not listening to 8tails at all.... Plan.....I leave it to you 8-to.... and even 8tails going all "bee you jackass!!"


Well I guess iruka will buy some time... maybe they will tell naruto what is going on,.. and waht madaras plan is... to make naruto kinda understant the situation....bee will come and will capture naruto with the tentacles and get back to the training room...


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2011)

sadino said:


> I'm still on page 4 and there's already one guy surprise buttsexing a zetsu.And multiple target Shintenshin.
> 
> Chapter seems awesome.





Awesome indeed


----------



## Sagitta (Apr 6, 2011)

Chouji`s going to sit on the war..


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 6, 2011)

Epic Chouji = Win.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Apr 6, 2011)

I laughed my ass off when choji was like "im gonna put an end to this war" 

gotta love it when fodder characters are "tough" , his aizen form was cool tho.


----------



## Aiku (Apr 6, 2011)

I wasn't expecting Iruka at the end. 

Great chapter.


----------



## kx11 (Apr 6, 2011)

good chapter

the asuma battle was boring like **** , i think they killed him after he ran out of complements to chouji lolz

anyway seeing naruto again is refreshing also bee brought comedy back to the manga


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 6, 2011)

Is it me, or it's *absurdly easy* to imagine *Akatsuki red cloud*s over Shibi Aburame's cloak?


----------



## M4verick (Apr 7, 2011)

Lol, all that chouji development and wings to see chouji to do his normal attack with just a tad more flair.  What a waste.  Now with his new ego, he gets to put team 10 in danger so Naruto or whoever will bail them out.

At least we got to see Naruto finally get a clue.


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 7, 2011)

wow so there is even a sealing squad now... talk about convenient stuff... now they can walk around sealing all the zombies easily... this war is way to easy for the united nation side... its getting annoying


----------



## jso (Apr 7, 2011)

Why would you expect there NOT to be a sealing squad of some sort? Every division should have sealers.


----------



## Tomasoares (Apr 7, 2011)

Great chapter, but looks like Chouji's rage will end like Kakashi's rampage...


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 9, 2011)

I wonder when will Madara step into the war.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 9, 2011)

Probably once most of the Edo have been destroyed, I believe.


----------

